# ▂ ▃ ḾakΪnģ Ṩigṩ ?rФm ❥ḿy Ħeậrt ( The Monomaniac ♣ Set/Gif Shop )✄



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to my shop 
...
I *wish* you all have good times here

-╣----------☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷---------╠-



...

Banner  sets
...
Gifs
...

sets 
...
*sig*natures 
...
*ava*tars 
...
transparency's

-╣----------☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷---------╠-​


1. *you* must have 250 posts to *request* at this shop, *also* PLEASE *TURN OFF* your Sigs. 

...​
2. If u can *please* have high quality work to *request*..if its decent well work with it.

...​
3. *The limit* of request's in _*this shop*_ is 3..sets are addressed as _one request_..

...​
4. _PLEASE wait_ patiently _*because*_ we both are in school or _college_.

...​
6. *You* must rep and _*cred*_ either worker.

...​
7. _*If*_ u dont _pick up_ your work after a *week* we will put it up in the Giveaway.

...​
8. _you_ can't *ask* for set _Twice_ on the same _week_. 
​
-╣----------☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷---------╠-



*I* mean *like* this*:*

...​
*1.
*​
...​
*2.
​*
...​
*3.
*​

...​
*4.
*​
...​
*5.
​*
...​
*6.
*​

...​
...*You* can't *ask me* to *make* one until I *Allow* to that...

...​
.....So _*I'll make*_ gif sigs when _I feel up_ to it.....

...

*rules* for *gif* sets:​

...​
*Giffs must be from *youtube* and *high quality*.

*you* need to give me :

*times for avy >>>>> if you want gif Ava..

*times for sig >>>>>> which part you want..

*picture for sig

* *sizes*

*effects

* text


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2011)

*OwnerSNM❤* 

...​
(*sets gifs when i feel up to it* , banner sets, profile avys, avys , sigs)

...​
*Kagura* 

...​
(sets, profile avys, avys , sigs and *manga colorings when i feel up to it *)

-╣----------☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷---------╠-

*Aggressor*

...​
*(sets, avys , sigs  )*

-╣----------☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷---------╠-



...​


*
*



...





...





...





...





...






...





...​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2011)

...





...





...





...





...

-╣----------☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷---------╠-



...





...





...





...





...

..... This _*shop*_ cost me so _much time_ to *Open* it ....

..... So *enjoy* it with *me* .....​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG. I'm the first poster in this thread of awesomeness.

[sp=SNM][/sp] Senior. What you want. Do it. No distortion I guess.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

^ i requested first in VM 

set



*times for avy 1:38 to 1:40

*times for sig 1:15 to 1:19

*picture for sig 

* sizes for avys 170x220 and 150x150  

*size for sig what you think is right

*effects anything you think fits

* text " what is the truth why do you fight?"


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 31, 2011)

It doesn't count, you work in this thread 

/oh, and will disable my sigger.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

fine fine  hmm


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 31, 2011)

Eeek SNM! 

I know for sure you'll get this perfectly for me !

---

*Request:* Gif set request (if you want, but if not, I'll just give you stock for a regular set)
*Size:* Senior. 150x150 (150x200 is OPTIONAL) Size like EdWin banner.
*Set Effects:*
Can you make the border like you made the EdWin banner?


*Picture for sig*

*Times for Sig* 2:45-2:55 (where the light emerges and they're hugging)


*Times for Avatar* 0:17-0:24 (where he's talking until their hands let go)
*Text (On Sig)* I'll always be with you.


----------



## Elle (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats ladies on this amazing looking shop!! 

Wanted to do something with this and think it's the perfect .gif set to show off your talents 



Ava 150x150: either 26-27s or 59-1:01

Sig: 1:02-1:05 [main .gif] 

Can use any other images from vid for background pieces [especially something from the 1:12-1:14 range X33.  Effects at your fabulous discretion XD.

Text: I will stand guard over your legacy...


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2011)

I have *3 request for gif sigs* now so I'll just take *2 more* request for it

*homework *
-izzyisozaki
-Kagura
-Milkshake
-Elle​


----------



## Sunako (Feb 1, 2011)

OHAI THAR! 

*Worker:* SNM <3
*Request:* SET
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Text:* "Love Me Some Pie"
*Effects:* Everything is up to you


----------



## Kage (Feb 1, 2011)

finally! 

i'll show my support by making a request 

you have a lot on your plate right now SNM so you can do this whenever.

always wanted to do something with  just never knew what 

senior size. work your magic~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys  + damn you Kage  I was going to make sig from the same pic you use now!!!

homework 

-izzyisozaki
-Kagura
-Milkshake
-Elle
-Sunako
-Kage

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 1, 2011)

Elle said:


> Congrats ladies on this amazing looking shop!!



Thanks  I worked so hard to made it ​


----------



## Kage (Feb 2, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Thanks guys  + damn you Kage  I was going to make sig from the same pic you use now!!!





we have excellent taste in stock fanart hunters like you and I 

thanks in advance <3


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

oh wow, i love your guys' work! 

might request in the near future


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 2, 2011)

Kage said:


> we have excellent taste in stock fanart hunters like you and I
> 
> thanks in advance <3



Hahhhhhh you right and you welcome 



murasex said:


> oh wow, i love your guys' work!
> 
> might request in the near future



Thanks & I'll wait for you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _izzy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kage_ 









homework 

-izzyisozaki
-Kagura
-Milkshake
-Elle
-Sunako
-Kage

no more requests!​


----------



## Kage (Feb 2, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kage_



lovely 

will be using soon. thanks


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 3, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap*

thank you princess


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 









homework 

-izzyisozaki
-Kagura
-Milkshake
-Elle
-Sunako
-Kage​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

i love it  but it hard to see the pic in the sig 

maybe replace it with a freez part of 1:19

 but if you  cant its alright i still love it :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 3, 2011)

OK I'll do it for you


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Sunako (Feb 3, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you mucho , SNM


----------



## Master (Feb 3, 2011)

So... I almost have 250 posts. Can i request a set? I mean I'd understand 50 posts for rep and 100 posts to be sure if not a dupe, but 250?...
Oh well. I'll give it a shot anyway. Until you make it i'd hit 250 posts anyway



For ava ( i disilike the one i made, so yeah )
Junior member size, The current border that my current ava has. (1 pixel black than 1 pixel white)



A sig. Just a transparencie
Thanks


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there 

Set request for my sweet SNM 

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects and borders: up to you
Stock:


Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2011)

homework 

-Milkshake
-Elle
-Getsuga>>>>>> ok I'll do it for you this time 
-Saku1986
​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

where's ma stuff SNM


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Getsuga_ 












*Spoiler*: _Saku1986_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









homework 

-Elle *question*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 4, 2011)

Take your time.

Signature Request to SNM

Can you combine these 2 images.   

You don't have to combine them if you think it will look rubbish. I don't mind what size you make the signature.

I'll let you add any effects you like, thanks in advance.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2011)

homework 

-Elle 

- Kakashi Hatake​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

Yipeee!  I love it thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome                 :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 4, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Amazing.I love it.*rep and cred* for you....

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

SNM I just realized you did my request wrong 
I wanted the border to be rounded like the EdWin banner
I specified that 
and I added a picture in there but
it's okay if you don't wanna redo it :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 5, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> SNM I just realized you did my request wrong
> I wanted the border to be rounded like the EdWin banner
> I specified that
> and I added a picture in there but
> it's okay if you don't wanna redo it :33



Modified now


----------



## Master (Feb 5, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Getsuga_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Can i say that i do not like the avatar? I mean since there is just some color change... I will wear it, but if it isn't a problem remaking it, it would be great!
2. The sig is great. But it is not to the allowed size. For junior members, it is 500 x 400. That one is 450 x 500

Sorry for the troubles!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Elle_


----------



## Elle (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks so much - I love it! .


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 6, 2011)

You welcome :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

set




make it pretty use some color ehancing and can you make it abit like the way colours did this 



dotted white borders 

avy 170x220 and 150x150

on sig "be beside me when i fall, be here when i awake"

thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 6, 2011)

homework 

- Kakashi Hatake

-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









homework 

.....................................​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

i love it 

though the 150x150 avy looks off


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks hun its perfect :33


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 7, 2011)

Ava

Size: Senior

Stock:

If you can make it a Gif that fades from one panel to the other that would be perfect. If not just make me an ava for both sides. Just use some cool effects i'm not picky.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 7, 2011)

homework 

-Butō Renjin​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 8, 2011)

Sara, my dear  I have a set request!

Size: senior
Stock: 
Text: (on sig) "Believe in Lady Luck now?"
Borders: dotted
Effects: just trasparent sig and avy 

Thanks hun!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 9, 2011)

Rep&Credit

homework 

-Desert Butterfly​


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey SNM, is it possible that I could link you to manga chapters and you can create some cool set from the pages I give you?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 9, 2011)

first I need to see the manga!! :33

and I can't make more than 3 sig.......because I'm busy with Uin


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah only one set made out of manga panels of your choice - preferrably some cool animation of your choice in it. 

Anyway the pannels are in between this  to this  of Izuru Kira.


----------



## murasex (Feb 9, 2011)

I will request as soon as I have computer access! ;3


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 9, 2011)

Actually cancel my request for now I needeth better stock


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 










Rep&Credit

homework 

............................​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 10, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, this is lovely  I love how you did the text 
thanks!


----------



## murasex (Feb 10, 2011)

i wanna request a set... 

Size: (avy)150x150 (sig)380x170(?)
Stock:   
Text: (on avy) *murasex* (on sig) *Shin-chan*
Borders: 2 pixel white + dotted
Effects: anything that looks good :]


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Size: Senior Set
Stock: 
Borders: White
Effects: Whatever


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 10, 2011)

homework 

- murasex
-Dante10​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

sig set 



for sig 5:37 to 5:46 and freeze part at 5:46 normal pace

avy 6:16 to 6:18 normal pace

dotted white borders

just make it badass :33

150x150 and 170x220 avy


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 11, 2011)

homework 

- murasex
-Dante10
-Kagura​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 11, 2011)

Request type: Set
Worker: SNM
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: (I can't think of what to put)
Effects: Whatever you think is best

Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _murasex_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

-Dante10
-Kagura
-Vampire Princess​


----------



## murasex (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goshhhh its so freaking cute! ill use it as soon as i get on my computer lol thanks


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 12, 2011)

SNM set request for you 

Sig: Gif
Borders: Up to you
Size: Junior
Stock: 

I want an ava from the first pic,please 
Thankies


----------



## Rosie (Feb 12, 2011)

Fan Art Queen has a set shop now??? Where have I been?? Requesting SNM like now~

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal. I think it's already a really cute stock, but if you think of anything to add that won't overshadow the image, go ahead. 
Text: First, you can crop out the original text at the bottom. Then add "No matter what, I will love you forever"

Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 13, 2011)

homework 

-Dante10
-Kagura
-Vampire Princess
-Miku ♥
-Rosie I missed you  ​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dante10_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

-Vampire Princess
-Miku ♥
-Rosie ​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 14, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dante10_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I LOVE IT


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentine's day​


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 14, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dante10_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice work mang.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 14, 2011)

Request for SNM 
Request: Set
Avatar Stock: 
Sig Stock:  
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Whatever you think looks best

thank you :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 14, 2011)

homework 

-Vampire Princess
-Miku ♥
-Rosie 
-Kool-Aid​


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Sara :33 Your set shop is absolutely lovely!

Requesting a set from you, if you don't mind.  Unless you're already booked
Hopefully the quality's good enough~

*Avi stock:* 
*Sig Stock:* 
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Dotted for the sig; None for the avi
*Effects:* Whatever you think would look good  Oh and rounded corners on the avi, please.
*Text:* A tiny heart on a corney of the avi would be fine. And for the sig- "I'll always be there...when you need me..."

Thankss


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 










*Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

-Rosie
- Kool-Aid
-KrypticKiss​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 15, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

You're awesome SNM .I love it.Thank you thank you thank you .Already repped and will cred when use it.​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

You welcome


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry to ask so much, but do you are you willing to find stock for me? If not, I might not be able to request for some time, since I can't seem to find any good stock...


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 16, 2011)

Request type: Sig
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: Senior
Border: no border
Text: none 
Effects: You can be as creative as you want, but if you can give one with an effect and one without then that would be awesome.
Reference:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know if I can find stock for you!!

but let me try!! 

about what do you want the stock?!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

bug_ninja said:


> Request type: Sig
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sweet heart, I don't make color for sig


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> I don't know if I can find stock for you!!
> 
> but let me try!!
> 
> about what do you want the stock?!!



Could you find cool manga panels of either Luffy or Zoro from One Piece and make one of those sets that are set on a reel? (The one that switch pictures back and forth). You have no idea how ecstatic I would be if you did this. If you can't, thanks anyways for the effort.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

oh I'm not good with manga stock


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> oh I'm not good with manga stock



Doesn't have to be perfect, everyone is human after all.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't watch manga, so I don't know who to find stock from it!!!


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> I don't watch manga, so I don't know who to find stock from it!!!



Oh, okay. Never mind then, but thanks anyways.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

When you will find good stock,I'll be more than happy to make you one!! :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> When you will find good stock,I'll be more than happy to make you one!! :33



Okay! :33 I will be back.


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Sweet heart, I don't make color for sig



It's ok don't worry about it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

if you want I still can make sig from it!!


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

trying this shop out

Request-Avatars
Size-Senior
Stock-
Border-dotted
Effect-something good
extra-150x200 avatar please


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

homework 

-Rosie
- Kool-Aid
-KrypticKiss
-bug_ninja  if you still want it
-Judecious​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

- Kool-Aid
-KrypticKiss
-bug_ninja  if you still want it
-Judecious​


----------



## Rosie (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNMMMMMMMM 

I love it. I love you. I miss you 

I hope the FC comes back soon.

THANKS!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

You welcome sweet heart :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 16, 2011)

SNM-chan 

Set pls

Senior
Size: 150x150
Border: dotted
Stock: *You choose!*

*Spoiler*: _Stock # 1_ 






*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 












Text: Thank you for being a friend
--


*Spoiler*: _Stock # 2_ 






*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 











Text: Two faces of the same card


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2011)

homework 

- Kool-Aid
-KrypticKiss
-bug_ninja  if you still want it
-Judecious
-Milkshake​


----------



## Sunako (Feb 17, 2011)

Back again , SNM <3

Set please / Senior
Avatar: 150x150
Stock:  or 
Work your magic


----------



## zlatko (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok i am new to this things i am not from america so i dont understand somthings ????
 i know i must have 250 pots to request somthing and i have 230 so first to make 250 then what are set ??? i now what is avatar and sig but anyone can make it just find a picture and paste the link. Or are you making moving / animated avatar and sig i rely want to see your works but my stup.. countrie has as youse a limited net and it/s too expensive and i have only 15 G and i spendit all so now i have 64 kb spead and i cant look any picture so what i was trying to tell you is can you explain to me  how things work ???? 

PS: i rely want to help you so can you tell me how can i help you and if i can i will


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

umm please ask this in VM  or PM also uhh ask a mod 

SNM is not good with english either and it will be easier if you have someone like Juli to explain 

JUst PM her


----------



## zlatko (Feb 17, 2011)

i understand english i dont understand what are the shurtcuts mean i know sig is for signiture but the rest i have no clue


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

umm please inform a mod this is not the place to discuse it 

ya need PS (Photoshop)

and sig off


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Kagura for your help

homework 

- Kool-Aid
-KrypticKiss
-bug_ninja  if you still want it
-Judecious
-Milkshake
-Sunako

no more requests!​


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 17, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> if you want I still can make sig from it!!



That would be great!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_ 










*Spoiler*: _KrypticKiss_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

-bug_ninja  
-Judecious
-Milkshake
-Sunako

no more requests!​


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 18, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_





thank you :33


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 18, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _KrypticKiss_



Thank you so much!  :33 I'll rep you immediately

EDIT: Seems I can't rep you yet snm :? So I'll just wait till I can, if that's fine with you


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooo I didn't know you had a shop Sara! 

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) and a sig
Stock: 
Border + effects: Up to you sweetie, I don't mind <3
Text (on sig): Can you keep up with me?

Thanks m'dear 

EDIT: Oops I didn't see the "no request" thingy! Sorry Sara  Do you want me to delete and repost when you've done your current requests?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _bug_ninja_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

-Judecious
-Milkshake
-Sunako
-rozzalina  no it's fine

no more requests!​


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 19, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _bug_ninja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great!! Thanks!


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Feb 19, 2011)

Could you PLEASE ME THIS INTO A SET I would rep you .thanks very much


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2011)

NO MORE REQUESTS for SNM 

but i cant even do it because the quality is terrible


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 









Rep&Credit

homework 

-Milkshake
-Sunako
-rozzalina
​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











Rep&Credit

homework 

-Sunako
-rozzalina
-Sixx Paths of Pain​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

please do this before it gets delete 

sig set





avy 150x150 and 170x220


avy 10:19 to 10:24

 pic  only the bolder shadow and sig 10:03 t0 10:11


dotted with white borders


----------



## Judecious (Feb 21, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you SNM  

But it seems you got my request wrong again,

I wanted dotted borders


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

it's have dotted borders 

I'll make it Thick for you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











Rep&Credit

homework 

-Sunako
-rozzalina
-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Kagura​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2011)

Sig and Avy Request Please



Ill leave the design up to you.
Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

homework 

-Sunako
-rozzalina
-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Kagura
-Audible Phonetics​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2011)

No, when I mean dotted borders, I meant square and dotted  Not rounded.

But I don't want to bother you anymore. I'm very satisfied  Thank you ~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> No, when I mean dotted borders, I meant square and dotted  Not rounded.
> 
> But I don't want to bother you anymore. I'm very satisfied  Thank you ~



Sweet heart if you want me to make it , I would be more than happy to make it for you


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2011)

nonoononononoonoon don't do it >< it's really okay


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2011)

aww you two are soo cute xD

do you want me to do any requests SNM?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 














*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 











Rep&Credit

homework 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Kagura
-Audible Phonetics​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> aww you two are soo cute xD
> 
> do you want me to do any requests SNM?



Thanks 

if you have time can you do sigs for:

Sixx Paths of Pain & Audible Phonetics 

so I can have time for make your sig


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2011)

alright then i will do theirs :33


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 22, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFF thank you Sara  Will do ~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks :33

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics

homework for SNM 

-Kagura​


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 22, 2011)

Request for SasuNaruMonomaniac
Stock ~ 
Avatars: Orihime (senior and special sized) Ulquiorra (same) and two of them together, same sizes.
Signature: Make it romantic, but not too flashy or bright.
Borders: Dotted


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## Kage (Feb 23, 2011)

sara 

would you mind doing a GIF avy for me? 

size: 150 x150
time: 0:44-0:49
no need for effects and choose whatever border thnxs


----------



## Elle (Feb 23, 2011)

SNM  Here you go ~ As I mentioned I wish the quality was better but I love the images so am looking forward to seeing what you can do with them X3.

Set please:



Please also include 'Dissidia' logo in the sig.  Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics

homework for SNM 

-Kage
-Elle​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 













 

Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sunako (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much SNM , you are amazing!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bat shit crazy i love it xD


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2011)

For SasuNaru.

*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* Senior (150x150) and 150x200 (If ok)
*Stock: *[]
*Effects: *Up to you. Try to make it look evil, for example the dark colours for the backround etc.
*Border:* Dotted.

Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Thank you so much SNM , you are amazing!



You welcome sweet heart 



Kagura said:


> bat shit crazy i love it xD



Yeah I made it like that for you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics

homework for SNM 

-Kage
-Elle
-Fear​


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 23, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. May i ask what the quote is?


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey SNM 

Request:  Sig(Gif)
Size:  Junior
Borders and effects: Something nice
Stock:



Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 24, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics

homework for SNM 

-Kage
-Elle
-Fear
-Miku ♥​


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey SNM! Requesting a set from you please! 

Size: junior
Stock: avi- 
Sig- 
Effects: Whatever you think will look good. :33

Thanks!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kage_ 







 


*Spoiler*: _Elle_ 









 

Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics

homework for SNM 

-Fear
-Miku ♥​


----------



## Elle (Feb 24, 2011)

Fantastic Sara!    You did them great justice ~ Ty


----------



## Kage (Feb 24, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kage_




thank you


----------



## Laix (Feb 24, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Border: Your choice.
Text: None


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

kyon is doing it right ....come on laix your  requesting the same thing.....

and sig off 


Edit NVM taking i love mami


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2011)

Elle said:


> Fantastic Sara!    You did them great justice ~ Ty





Kage said:


> thank you



You welcome guys ​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics
-Laix

homework for SNM 

-Miku ♥
-KrypticKiss
​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 







 

Rep&Credit
​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I have a gif set please~

Gif Request please~

Type: Ava
Link: 
Time: 15:17 - 15:20
Border: Black & White
Size: 150x150

Type: Sig
Link: Same as above
Time: 16:46 - 16:52
Border: B&W
Size: same as:

_No effects over them,_ thanks :3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2011)

SMN i said im taking laixs..........

Im almost done with it too....


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2011)

OK                       :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics
-Laix

homework for SNM 

-Miku ♥
-KrypticKiss
-Kelsey​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics
-Laix

homework for SNM 

-Miku ♥
-KrypticKiss
-Kelsey​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 25, 2011)

Request for SNM-
Request type: Set (sig-gif)
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: you choose
Text: "Can we start again?"
Effects: up to you

Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics
-Laix

homework for SNM 

-Miku ♥
-KrypticKiss
-Kelsey
-Vampire Princess​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_ 












*Spoiler*: _KrypticKiss_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics
-Laix

homework for SNM 

-Vampire Princess​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks SNM! pek pek


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2011)

You welcome sweet heart :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 26, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesooomeeeee   

You can't believe how much I love it.Thanks my dear ,you're great


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm doing all my requests today...(plus the ones at my shop...)

giff set, i want these images together but first* Show the black haired girl and the red haired girl reaching after it have on a different part "Let Me" then show the pink haired girl and the blue haired girl after it have " Save You" *

avy on the red haired girl to blue haired girl 170x220 avy and 150x150 avy







the wording arrange like redastomato's work



dotted white borders


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain
-Audible Phonetics
-Laix

homework for SNM 

-Vampire Princess
-Kagura  I'll try to make it right! ​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

PAIN your stock is terrible quality please change it 

Laix







Audible Phonetics


----------



## Laix (Feb 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> PAIN your stock is terrible quality please change it
> 
> Laix




 Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Vampire Princess
-Kagura ​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kagura ​


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2011)

Could you make me a set please.
Stock: 
size:Medium size
Effects:rounded corners, dotted,lighter shade{only for the background colours and make them luminous if possible, to not outshine the characters face} and could you add to the whole aura theme if possible please.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2011)

ill see what i can do but what do you mean rounded corners?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 28, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm back :33

I loved the last avy you did for me Sasu, so i just had to come back here to request again. I need a set this time though.

Ava:

Stock:

Sig:

Stock:

Size: Senior sizes

If you could, make me a sig of the first picture as well. Other then that just make it look cute.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2011)

oi ve just use this one


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Kagura for HQ pic :33 I'm going to use it 

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Kagura 
-Butō Renjin​


----------



## mali (Mar 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ill see what i can do but what do you mean rounded corners?



He edges of the sig and after shouldn't be pointy like a normal square or rectangle, but curved and blunt looking kinda like the edges have been smoothed by sandpaper if you get what I mean..........please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2011)

i see like just a rounded border?

ok

and one dotted border...


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura _ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Butō Renjin​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2011)

OMGGGGGGG I LOVE YOU 

its perfect


----------



## mali (Mar 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i see like just a rounded border?
> 
> ok
> 
> and one dotted border...



yes please


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 3, 2011)

Senior. Whatever you can come up with, cuteness is perfectly acceptable just not too pink or distorted 
Perhaps the avatar with petted Fox Naruto in focus.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Butō Renjin _ 














Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-izzy​


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow looked at your examples and some you did for Kagura I must request here!

Set
Ava: 150X150
Sig (Gif)
Stock:

With this one can you make a set any effect is up to you, can you just bring out the sadness like some blue or some tear drops

And in the back ground can you have these pictures begin?
Like start off the Gif with, "Our happiness"
And have these flash in the background, with a close up on their face for a good 0:05 seconds



Next text, "Was Nothing"

Again close up on their face

Next text, "But A Lie"

And with the last picture have it in appear upward


And that it, please and thank you, already rep and will cred


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2011)

the links dont work k xD


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2011)

Fixed!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 4, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-izzy
-Keiichi Song​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

snm 



sig set  kind of like you current 

use this instead



sig 10:21 to 10:31 and 10:12 to 10:15 with the flames still moving 

on sig " I'll be by your side....Sayaka"

avy 10:12 to 10:15

and dotted white borders

avy size 150x200 and 170x220

make it epic like the clips 

thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _izzy_ 












*Spoiler*: _Keiichi Song_ 















Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Kagura​


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you so very much~~~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

edit it


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 6, 2011)

SNM 

/edit

Senior
Size: 150x150 and 150x200
Border: dotted
Stock: *You choose!*

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 






*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 












Text (on sig): Thank you for being a friend
--


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 6, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzy_



thank you princess


----------



## Kryptic (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey SNM :33

Requesting a NaruSasu set this time x3 My Craze for them + Rankai has gone over the top.

*Size:* Junior
*Stock:*
_Avi~_ 
_Sig~_ Requesting a gif between these two pictures, please.



*Text:* I love you, Sasuke... I love you so much.

*Border:* Dotted on both, please.

*Other:* Any effects you think would look good.

Thanks :33 Rep x a Million. Hopefully the quality of the pics is good enough.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 7, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Milkshake
-KrypticKiss​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 8, 2011)

*gasp*You have your own shop now. Awesome! I'll be back soon.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait for you Foxy :33


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 












*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-KrypticKiss​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Wait for you Foxy :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> ...



ihpuihpiwuvbppiwrf 

IM WEARING THIS NOW


----------



## Elle (Mar 9, 2011)

SNM ~ would love a set with this beautiful stock you posted in the SN fc this morning .



Just the upper portion of the fan art, including the horses head.  Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 9, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-KrypticKiss
-Elle​


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 9, 2011)

Omg  I love you so much~ <333  thank you!
I'll wear it soon~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _KrypticKiss_ 











Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Elle​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2011)

Set request for SasuNaru

*Size:* Senior sized
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Whatever you like
*Borders:* Like 
*Text:* Doesn't matter


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 10, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Elle
-Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 11, 2011)

Sara, darling  I have a request!

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: bright but not too flashy. Can you remove the writing on the top-left?
Borders: dotted
Text: "150"

Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Elle_ 











Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Darth Nihilus
-Desert Butterfly​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 











Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Desert Butterfly​


----------



## Elle (Mar 11, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Elle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! <3


----------



## Rosie (Mar 11, 2011)

Set request for Fan Art Queen 

Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something summery. Yes I know it's only March, but I'm ready for warm weather 
Text: "Summertime Girl"

Thanks!


----------



## BelloWeN (Mar 12, 2011)

Great ! Everything you made is great >.<


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Desert Butterfly
-Rosie​


----------



## BelloWeN (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you do a signature and avatar with using this please ?

*Spoiler*: __ 









By the way, guys I'm exception xD She made a exception for me
Thanks again ~~


----------



## jux (Mar 12, 2011)

SNM lovely<3
Could I get an
- Senior Size
- Lined Bordered

And a 
- Dotty Bordered
- Darkish effect, not too much though
- Words: I hate this fucking city


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

an you make a set for me with this.
Ava size-150x200
Sig Size-senior size


-Both should have borders. Dotted ones. 
-I want to make sure the message 'Pray For Japan' stays. 
-For the ava the message should not be there only Sasuke praying.

Other than that you can user your creativity I don't mind.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 13, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Desert Butterfly
-Rosie
-BelloWeN
-jux
-Blaze​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 








---------------------------------------








Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Rosie
-BelloWeN
-jux
-Blaze​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 13, 2011)

It's adorable!!!
Thanks darling


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 











Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-BelloWeN
-jux
-Blaze​


----------



## Rosie (Mar 14, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks amazing! Thank you pek


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2011)

Set request for SNM

*Size*: Senior sized (150x200 avatar, please)
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: Whatever you like
*Borders*: Dotted, like 
*Text*: None

Please and thank you.


----------



## G (Mar 15, 2011)

Set request:
stock: 
Add some effects in the
background..
Also make 125x125 avatar from the character in center.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 15, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-BelloWeN
-jux
-Blaze
-Synn
-Shintenshin​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BelloWeN_ 










*Spoiler*: _jux_ 












*Spoiler*: _Blaze_ 









*Rep&Credit*

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Synn
-Shintenshin​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

giff set

dotted white borders



make it hot 

on sig have " I just can't resist your touch ,your kiss, you love" 

avy giff to 150x200 and 170x220

thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 15, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Synn
-Shintenshin
-Kagura​


----------



## BelloWeN (Mar 15, 2011)

OH MYYYYYYYYY !!!
Awesome ! perfect ! 
Thank you so muchhh ~~ Kyaa so cuteeee >.< So cool <3


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 15, 2011)

For: SNM/Sara-chan
I'd like it to be turned into a GIF; if not, then just make a regular set out o f the second and last frame.
Effects: I'd like all the pictures (except the last one and the eyes meeting scenes) to be in grayscale or monochromatic.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blaze_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks this looks awesome.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 16, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Synn
-Shintenshin
-Kagura
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Shintenshin
-Kagura
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you ​


----------



## G (Mar 16, 2011)

??????????????????


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry  

but you on the top of my requests :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 16, 2011)

You welcome Synn


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

stop spamming and SIG OFF


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shintenshin_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shintenshin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you~!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  

thanks 

but can i have the avy of the first kiss only too?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura 2_ 







Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Judecious
-Blaze​


----------



## Judecious (Mar 18, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 ava
Borders=dotted
Text-none
Effect-something nice
Stock-


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 18, 2011)

I want the first image of the little kids holding hands (a still but with those cute colors). Special and senior size.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 19, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Judecious​


----------



## Blaze (Mar 19, 2011)

203 Naruto episode.(I can post the MU link or megavideo if you not got it)
20:49 to 20: 54
As Ava
Size: 150x200

Sig: gif
203 episdoe as well(Basically susano with his full body then up to his eyes at the end)
20:14 to 20:16 then to 20:59 to 21:02
I'll let you decide on the size and such since big is not alway better./


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 20, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Judecious
-Blaze​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart 2_ 







Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Judecious
-Blaze​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Blaze​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

SARAAAAAAAAAAAAA  

set

i have a cooler kiss one :33



please dont do what you did last time....could you try to make it flip like a book?

170x220 and 150x200 gif also but NORMAL PACE NOT FAST

thanks


----------



## Judecious (Mar 21, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank                you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

In need of your skills again Sasu

Ava and Sig set:

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://konachan.com/post/show/99767/akemi_homura-kaname_madoka-mahou_shoujo_madoka_mag




Sizes - Senior member

Other then that work your magic, oh and for the avatar, have it fade in and out to each of their faces.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

cant see stock buto


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

Fix'd

10char


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Blaze_ 









Rep&Credit

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Butō Renjin​


----------



## Aiku (Mar 23, 2011)

Worker: SNM.
Request: Set.
Size: Senior.
Stock: 
Avatar: Focused on Sasuke.
Border: Dotted white.
Effects: Everything is up to you.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my, I love it.


Thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Butō Renjin
-Aiku​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 







I couldn't make them flip like a book, Sorry  but I wish you like it....



Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

i do like it ::33

but can i have giff avy same speed :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

OK                                     :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura 2_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

You welcome                                     :33


----------



## Taylor (Mar 23, 2011)

Request- Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar also
Borders- Dotted
Text- None
Effect-Up to you, which ever looks nice 

Avatar stock:
Signature stock: 

Avatar duration - 06:47 - 06:49 (try get Sasuke to the very end please  )
Signature duration - 10:20 - 10:25

Thank you, will rep and credit.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Butō Renjin
-Aiku
-Wendy​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Butō Renjin_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Aiku
-Wendy​


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Sasu :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 24, 2011)

you welcome :33

and you can call me *SNM*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi SNM 


Request: gif set
Size: Junior
Borders: Something smexy
Effects: Not so much,please
Stock:

For Avi


For gif sig

*Spoiler*: __ 












Make it smexy my dear .Thankies


----------



## Aiku (Mar 26, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great.  But could you please make the signature a little bigger? 

And could you please take out the double image? One is good. 

For the Sasuke avatar, I would like Naruto out of it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 27, 2011)

OK                                                          :33


----------



## Aiku (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Mar 27, 2011)

*Request type*: Sig
*Size*: 500x250.
*Type*: .gif like this  and this .
*Stock*:     

*Oh yeah*: Please put a text saying " Colony Drop In principality of zeon a colony falls on you!

Make a two different styles of it please.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 27, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Wendy sorry for your waiting 
-Miku ♥
-TellurianSky​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 27, 2011)

Sara, I'm back for more 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: make it dark-ish and smexy
Borders: dotted

thanks!
Stock:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wendy_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fin (Mar 28, 2011)

Your doing a kickass job

Request: Set
Stock:


Senior Avatar
I want it more color to it with a round border

Thanks!


----------



## Aiku (Mar 28, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, SNM-chan. 

Though could you remove the little image of Sasuke in the avatar? I don't really like double images. I'm sorry for being so picky.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 28, 2011)

it's fine :33

Here:


----------



## Aiku (Mar 28, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> it's fine :33
> 
> Here:



Thank you for putting up with me. 

You're the best.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

set please regular 

dotted white borders

same sig size as aiku 

not that much effects no double images make

funky background colorful

giff avy sayaka to kyouko (blue to red ) 150x200 and 170x220



on sig "lets live life to the fullest"


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 28, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-Miku ♥
-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Desert Butterfly
-Fin
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 29, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Awesome job my dear,I love you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2011)

you welcome                                             :33


----------



## Sora (Mar 29, 2011)

requesting a set

senior size plz :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]O-z9gg341VY[/YOUTUBE]
*times for avy >>>>> None
*times for sig >>>>>> 1:08 - 1:16
*picture for sig 
* sizes 500x200
*effects just make it a mangaish effect please. For the pic, focus around Todd (the guy with smokey eyes)
* text Todd Ingram


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Desert Butterfly
-Fin
-Kagura
-Ice.
-EspíritudePantera​


----------



## jux (Mar 30, 2011)

SNM! It looks like you're busy, so put my set on low priority if needed 

Could i get a set out of  (why yes, you did post this in SN FC and I stole it)
- bordered
-sized to fit
- effects are up to you, keep it simple though, don't distort the picture too much
- Could you make the words Diver more prominent, or redo it it completely?

argh, thank you so much. i owe you a million!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fin_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 30, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hotness overload 
thanks dear!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiya, Sara!

Could you work your magic on this pic?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Kagura
-Ice.
-Esp?ritudePantera
-jux
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

can you make the sig abit taller or cut the it to their thighs it just looks too umm short...>_<

overall i am in love


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything for you sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura2_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

perfect


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 1, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock
-twinrasengan

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Ice.
-EspíritudePantera
-jux
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice._ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2011)

Umm... guys its been over 2 weeks, so just wondering if youre working on it or if youre already swamped and stuff.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

ima gonna do it its just umm mid terms are killing me......


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 2, 2011)

Sweet heart maybe Kagura don't have time

but if you like give it to me I'll do it now for you :33


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Could you make me a set please.
> Stock:
> size:Medium size
> Effects:rounded corners, dotted,lighter shade{only for the background colours and make them luminous if possible, to not outshine the characters face} and could you add to the whole aura theme if possible please.



Here it is, thnx


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _twinrasengan_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _twinrasengan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its marvellousssssss


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EspíritudePantera_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Esp?ritudePantera_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Gonna use it soon


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 3, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-jux
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## Motochika (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make some request if you'd be so kind as to grant them to me.

*Spoiler*: __ 




First I'd like to get this gif resized. 

Dimensions wise it's fine however I'd like to get it at or under 100 Kib.

Also I was hoping you'd be able to make a sig in 400x150 for me with this.

I like the color that is has however I'd like something incorprating coulds/sky as it is the characters element. Hues of blue with white included with clouds. Also I like the rings that seem to surround him if that's something you guys can work with.
also if the first image doesn't have enough quality here is a better one I think.





Alright I hope for the best, rep and credit your way afterwards.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _jux_ 










I wish you back soon 



Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-FoxxyKat
-Motochika​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 4, 2011)

you know... I really, really like your examples, like AGHGHG JIZZ.

So I'll request a set, but if I don't like it... eggghhh, let's not hope for that.

Type: Set
Member Standing: Senior
Worker: SasuNaruMonomaniac
Stock for av:  or 
Stock for sig:  or  or 
Text: Sig - { Junhyun, you're hot... xoxo
Sizes: 150x150, 504x204
Border: Dotted, slightly.
Effects: Okay, so, I'm really, very picky about effects. For the signature I'd like it to be soft and colorful, but not too bright or too dark... no gif effects for the sig, and no gif effects for the av. For the avatar I'd like it to be the same, but please don't have too much effects.
Anything else?: Take your time.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 5, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-FoxxyKat
-Motochika
-Porcelain​


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2011)

Request

_Type_: Set
_Stock_:  / 
_Size(s)_: Avatar: Senior / Sig: Whatever works
_Text_: Avatar: Please / Sig: Believe (I'm not totally wedded to the idea, though.  Include it if it works.)
_Border_: Dotted?  Do whatever works.
_Anything Else_: I'm thinking of one of those animated signatures, focusing on the points of impact, first on the elbow slam, then following the sweeping motion to the foot slam, and then finally pulling back to reveal the whole scene.  Or something like that.  Again, do whatever works.  And make it pop.

Thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 6, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-FoxxyKat
-Motochika
-Porcelain
-ghstwrld​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 6, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Motochika
-Porcelain
-ghstwrld​


----------



## Ace (Apr 7, 2011)

Request: gif set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar also
Text- None
Effect-Up to you, what ever looks nice.

Avatar

Avatar duration:5:29-5:37

Signature 

Signature duration:1:08- 1:18

Thank you, will rep and credit.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 7, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Motochika
-Porcelain
-ghstwrld
-StonedTheGoodWay​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 7, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the beautiful set, Sara!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Motochika (Apr 8, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the gif however can I get the sig in 400x150 size like I had requested? Will rep once I get resized sorry for the bother.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 8, 2011)

Set request fan art Queen 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Nothing too fancy. Light effects, something lovely, elegant and sad
Text: "Please don't cry, beautiful"

Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 9, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Thanks for the gif however can I get the sig in 400x150 size like I had requested? Will rep once I get resized sorry for the bother.



Oh right sorry 

here:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Motochika (Apr 9, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Oh right sorry
> 
> here:
> 
> ...



Alright taken and rep'd. 

I look forward to future business.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 10, 2011)

For SNM 

Sig-gif with this one:


It shouldn't be too huge and make it animated without the black ''X'' on the pic, please 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 10, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-ghstwrld
-StonedTheGoodWay
-Rosie
-Lucrecia​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 10, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it 

will use soon-ish


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 10, 2011)

you welcome


----------



## Fin (Apr 11, 2011)

Me again.

Request- Set
Stock:


Senior Avatar- Showing him zoomed out enough to show the gun and doubled

Sig- Round Border
&
Text "I'd make those seconds count." 


Thanks again you rascals


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 11, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-ghstwrld
-StonedTheGoodWay
-Rosie
-Lucrecia
-Fin​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the point of keeping Sixx Paths of Pain's request?  It's been like a month.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

^beats me


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 11, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> What's the point of keeping Sixx Paths of Pain's request?  It's been like a month.



Kagura can't work with his stock :amazed


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-ghstwrld
-StonedTheGoodWay
-Rosie
-Lucrecia
-Fin​


----------



## Fin (Apr 14, 2011)

Somebody seems busy


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that -___-


----------



## Ace (Apr 15, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Yeah sorry about that -___-



Sorry I just read the rules.  Could you make it so that it would fit for my qualifications?   I'm a newbie as you can see.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey sasunaru

sig please. senior size.

Stock: 

Text: "Create Your Own Path"
"Join TN's One Piece RPG"

make the text separated and make it as cool as you can.

counting on you!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 16, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Sorry I just read the rules.  Could you make it so that it would fit for my qualifications?   I'm a newbie as you can see.



OK I'll make sig for you if you want


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 16, 2011)

Basically I want a GIF that I can use for repetitive posts/threads using a scene from the great Muppet Caper.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOuGlVgJEYg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]




Have the GIF start around 0:24 and end at 0: 33. I basically want Kermit to be saying something like, "Another? And another?!" at the time when he's calling a taxi and then when he turns back to talk to Fozzy and Gonzo he says something like, "People keep posting the same thing" then when Gonzo comes up he says what he does in the clip, "Leave it to me." then when he jumps in front of the taxi have it say "STOP THIS CRAP!!!"

Think ya can do it?  Or is this too big a request?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 17, 2011)

let me see about that


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> OK I'll make sig for you if you want



Sure which ever one works.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 17, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> let me see about that



Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Sure which ever one works.



Can you give me your Stock ?

-----------------------------------------------

I'll start doing the requests Tomorrow 

Sorry -__-​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-ghstwrld
-StonedTheGoodWay
-Rosie
-Lucrecia
-Fin
-StonedTheGoodWay give me your Stock
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren

no more requests!​


----------



## Ace (Apr 18, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Can you give me the your Stock ?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Sure! here it is. 



Don't know much about effects.   so I'll leave that part up to you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 19, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-ghstwrld
-StonedTheGoodWay
-Rosie
-Lucrecia
-Fin
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Ace (Apr 19, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved it!!  It's pretty. Will wear soon and will rep after my 24 hour thing disappears.  Awesome job SasuNaru. pek


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 19, 2011)

[IMG=stunned silence]http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff286/nfforums/NF%20smilies/whatthefuck.gif[/IMG]

Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 20, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Rosie
-Lucrecia
-Fin
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 20, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow. This amazing! Thanks so much SNM pek I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 21, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Lucrecia
-Fin
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TrueBond_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2011)

ok I think I am finally going to request something. I have subscribed to this shop but havent find the right photo. Because I want it to be extra special!


Avatar picture

*Spoiler*: __ 








Signature Photo:

*Spoiler*: __ 









My set now looks like this

*Spoiler*: __ 










so for my new set I want something cute and pink and girly ya know
just really cuteeee


also the same for the signature. But for the signature can I have my username on it please
also I really want to see itachi's cute face in the avatar so a close up of his face would be awesome.

thank youuuuu


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 27, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 27, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Fin
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fin_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fin (Apr 29, 2011)

OH GURL

ITS SO PRETTY


----------



## Bishop (Apr 29, 2011)

Can someone make an avatar out of this: just make it 150x150 and rounded



And make a sig out of this: just make it a reasonable size and rounded



Will pay in reps


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 29, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop​


----------



## Bishop (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you SasuNaru Monomaniac!


----------



## mali (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you make a set out of this please.

light coloured special effects and the edges have to be rounded also dotted, please.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank youuuuu SNM <3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 30, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan​


----------



## Fin (May 1, 2011)

Back again -

A simple sig request


Give it a darker tint, black border, and text saying "Is it true what they say about Priest... Do they wield the hand of God?"

Thanks again


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 1, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-StonedTheGoodWay
-TRI05
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan
-Fin​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 4, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky I can't see the pic 
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan
-Fin​


----------



## Shagia Frost (May 4, 2011)

TellurianSky said:


> *Request type*: Sig
> *Size*: 500x250.
> *Type*: .gif like this  and this .
> *Stock*: This
> ...



Hello. I updated this request. Please do it


----------



## Romanticide (May 4, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I be honest, i forgot about it.


----------



## Ace (May 4, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Looks awesome.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 5, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan
-Fin​


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2011)

*snores       *


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 7, 2011)

Sorry, I have so many tests -__-


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

I know what you mean. As long as you can edit mine by Monday I'll be alright; got a hot date:ho


----------



## Naytel (May 7, 2011)

espectacular gallery ^^


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (May 9, 2011)

Hi... Could you make an avy and set with this? 

Purdy pwease?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 9, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-TellurianSky
-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan
-Fin
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 13, 2011)

Sorry guys for making you wait so long 

but I'll start my final exams next week


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TellurianSky_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 18, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan
-Fin
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## Shagia Frost (May 19, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 20, 2011)

Thanks                         :33


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 20, 2011)

Yay! I'm next!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 21, 2011)

Hahhhhh

Yeah you next :33


----------



## Jelly (May 27, 2011)

omgosh I just check this thread I am number 2 gahhhH!!
sdlfhfjkghkldfjhlgljgkfgjhlfkh
pek
sooo close hahahaa
Kepp up the amazing work SNM!!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 28, 2011)

Thanks sweet heart           :33

I'll do all your sets after my tests -__-


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2011)

Senior set
borders whatever
effects hawt smex
stock


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Specter Von Baren
-Jelly
-Bishop
-twinrasengan
-Fin
-Fighting Kitsune
-「 Boshi 」​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Specter Von Baren_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bishop_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## mali (Jun 16, 2011)

Finally, im next yesssssssssssss


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 16, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Jelly
-twinrasengan
-Fin
-Fighting Kitsune
-V​


----------



## mali (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn  .......


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll do it today don't worry ^^"


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jelly_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _twinrasengan_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 19, 2011)

*you may request again, Guys!!!!! !*​


----------



## Jelly (Jun 19, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jelly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOSH OMGOSH OMGOSH!!!
THANK YOUUUUUU
pek

My heart fluttered when I saw this!!
I'm in loveeeee!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

just a  2 sigs

square dotted white borders 

just the red hair girl and the blue haired girl

also SMALL 

i don't want a big sig


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 19, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fin
-Fighting Kitsune
-V
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fin_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

I have kind of an odd request...

So basically, I already have a sig that I made. But I'd like to be animated and I don't have an editing program that can do that. I like the way this shop does gifs, so I was wondering if you could animate it for me? 

I will still rep/cred!

*Set*
*Images:* (in order)

*Spoiler*: __ 
























Basically, I'd just like each frame to fade to the next, kind of like in . I put them in the order that I'd like them to fade too.

Again, will totally rep + cred. I'd really appreciate this. Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the sigs you made :33

so I love to make GIF for you


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! Thanks pek


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 21, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fighting Kitsune
-V
-Kagura
-Jena​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 22, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMIGAWDOMIGAWDOMIGAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Iloveloveitloveloveloveloveloveloveit! LOVE. IT. 

Thank you, SNM!!!!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-V
-Kagura
-Jena​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 26, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Jena​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura 1_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 1, 2011)

SNM, Sig only please

*Spoiler*: __ 








Resize it a bit
Add a dotted border
No text, thanks ~


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 1, 2011)

Request for SNM 



just a 150x150 and 150x200 avatars please  you decide the effects


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG THATS IT THATS IT 

THANKS SARA REALLY THANK YOU


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 1, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Jena
-Milkshake
-Tifa Lockhart​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura 2 ENd_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

i like it


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 3, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Jena
-Milkshake
-Tifa Lockhart​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jena_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Jena (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!! pek


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 9, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Milkshake
-Tifa Lockhart​


----------



## Elle (Jul 9, 2011)

SNM please ~

150 x 150 ava from this lovely .gif you made [below] of just the umbrella (at the bottom) with the text at the top of '...always there for you'  X33



Thanks! <3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 10, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Milkshake
-Tifa Lockhart​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Elle_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Elle (Jul 10, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Elle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!   Have to spread first to rep you for this - I won't forget XD


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 







if you don't like it than tell me 




Rep&Credit​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 10, 2011)

all i don't like is the bubble on the girl's face and the heavy amount of sparkles hehe. i just wanted a simple sig <3 though don't worry, i'll take it either way.

Thank you <33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 10, 2011)

NO!!!!

I'm going to make new one , because I don't like too


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 10, 2011)

aw well 

if you want to, you know i don't like pressuring you because you are superb in every single way :33


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 10, 2011)

Just work your magic.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 11, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> aw well
> 
> if you want to, you know i don't like pressuring you because you are superb in every single way :33



Oh Thanks sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 12, 2011)

Set, please.

I like the blacks and whites and the sketchy style, and don't want to lose too much of them.

Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Tifa Lockhart
-Hollow'd Heart
-ghstwrld​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it so much ! pek Thank you!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 13, 2011)

Elloooo ^^
just avatar req. ne
stock : 
size: 150x 300
text: Morphine 
other things up to u,please make it look cute and pure
thank youu


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 13, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> I love it so much ! pek Thank you!



You welcome


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2011)

I want a set please 

Stock: 
Avatar(s): Of both faces of him, maybe like... a gif avatar? If you can. 150x150, dotted border.
Signature: Whatever effects you want, keep the size, dotted borders.
Text: whatever you want~
Anything else?: Take your time.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 13, 2011)

Set request fan art Queen 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something cute, but simple. Soft colors (light blues and whites). Nothing too bright
Text (if you could remove the text already there first): Tulip Siblings

Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 14, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Tifa Lockhart
-Hollow'd Heart
-ghstwrld
-ღMomoღ
-Porcelain
-Rosie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 16, 2011)

^ thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 16, 2011)

You welcome sweet heart ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 17, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Hollow'd Heart
-ghstwrld
-ღMomoღ
-Porcelain
-Rosie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 
















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 18, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i love it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 18, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-ghstwrld
-ღMomoღ
-Porcelain
-Rosie
-Legendary Madara​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

set 

make them awesome 

dotted white borders



avy on each black hair girl on it have " READY AND SET"


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh snap, so good. 

Thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 20, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-ღMomoღ
-Porcelain
-Rosie
-Legendary Madara
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 22, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm thanx but can u make it 150x300 ?
and make it with less colors,like her face and smile looks perfectly and clearly 
thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 22, 2011)

OH 150x300!!!

sure sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ2_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 23, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg amazing !! u are amazing like always thank you will be sure cred. u ^^
and somehow ı can see any rep button o.o


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks sweet heart ^^

Yep you can't rep me for now -__-


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 24, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Porcelain
-Rosie
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey, SasuNaru! (Can I call you that? What shall I call you? :33)

I would like a welcome banner for the Kushina FC please!

Here is the stock:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahhhh

you can call me *SNM*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 1, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Rosie
-Kagura
-Red Haba?ero​


----------



## Motochika (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd like to request a gif avatar.

Source


Starting at 12:16-12:18 size 125x125 and under 100kb.


Anyways thanks and message me if something comes up.


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 2, 2011)

Hory shit I love it


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Rosie (Aug 2, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just how I imagined it. Thanks so much Fan Art Queen pek pek pek


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 2, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Red Haba?ero
-Motochika​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

i fucking love it will wear it when im not soo freaking busy


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 5, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Red Haba?ero
-Motochika​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Red Haba?ero_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you, they're great! pek


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi!

I would like a set from this pic:



Senior size w/ dotted border. The rest is up to whoever makes it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 7, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Motochika
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## Sera (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi! I'm need this picture done for a front page of an FC, so it will need to be resized and stuff. xD

! I just need the words "The Konan FC" at the top please. I'm not sure what font, I don't really mind and I don't want huge effects on the picture.

Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Motochika (Aug 11, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THEM!

But aren't they a bit too big? I don't want to cause problems.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 11, 2011)

OK I'll make it smaller


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 11, 2011)

No, the sizes are fine, everything under 1 MB is fine


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 11, 2011)

OH thanks sweet heart


----------



## Sera (Aug 12, 2011)

I would like to add to my request. Could I have a welcome banner for the Konan FC made out of  please?

Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-FoxxyKat
-Red Haba?ero (2)​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

hmmm  should i make it  

maybe if SNM 

make me a Brittana Set 



ava 150x200 at 4:19 to 4:23 

sig 2:37 to 2:43

dotted white borders~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 13, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-FoxxyKat
-Red Haba?ero (2)
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 14, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the awesome set, Sara. I love it!^___^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Red Haba?ero (2)
-Kagura​


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 16, 2011)

SNM sig/set please 
Would like a sig and a set /greedy  Use what you like from these:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I particularly like the first one <3 but it's up to you what you prefer to use.  Senior size.  Do magic stuff.  Pretty please hope that's OK


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 16, 2011)

Omg, can I request, pretty please? 

Stock: 
Dotted borders;
effects up to you. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 16, 2011)

Set request SNM 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something cute and soft
Text: Flower girl...

Please and thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 16, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Red Haba?ero (2)
-Kagura
-Nawheetos
-Tsukuyo
-Rosie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Red Haba?ero_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 17, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Red Haba?ero 
-Kagura
-Nawheetos
-Tsukuyo
-Rosie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Red Haba?ero 2_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 18, 2011)

I have another request. 

*Request Type*: Set (Gif avy, transparent sig)
*Worker*: Whoever
*Stock*:

  -Gif avy: . 9:04-9:07

  -Sig: 

*Size*: Junior
*Border*: For avy, solid. 
*Effects*: N/A
*Text*: N/A
*Add. Info*: None.

*Edit*: 

Okay, found the episode on YouTube (well, it was turned into a poor AMV). For the gif avy:  1:54-1:58

Will this vid work?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 18, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Nawheetos
-Tsukuyo
-Rosie
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

its soo cute  

umm can you make the sig a little slower and have the ava a little closer and slow as well


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure             :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura 2_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

i fucking love you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 19, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Nawheetos
-Tsukuyo
-Rosie
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 19, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH 
THAT IS GORGEOUS


----------



## Ace (Aug 20, 2011)

Requesting Signature

Stock:

Details: Make it look mysterious.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 20, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Tsukuyo
-Rosie
-Fighting Kitsune
 -StonedTheGoodWay ​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 20, 2011)

It's been a while  

Request Type: Set 
Worker: Sara <3
Stock: Avy: 
Sig: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Dark-ish

thanks!
Text: N/A
Add. Info: None.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 21, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Tsukuyo
-Rosie
-Fighting Kitsune
 -StonedTheGoodWay
-  Desert Butterfly ​


----------



## Sera (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like  for the front page of the Kushina FC please!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 22, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Tsukuyo
-Rosie
-Fighting Kitsune
 -StonedTheGoodWay
-  Desert Butterfly 
-Kushinα​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Ou mai god. 

This is so beautiful, thank you so much! 
Lol, I could rant and rant how awesome this is. 

Sorachi, more Okikagu, please.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 23, 2011)

you welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Rosie
-Fighting Kitsune
 -StonedTheGoodWay
-  Desert Butterfly 
-Kushinα​


----------



## Sillay (Aug 25, 2011)

For SNM. Requesting the HP banner for another forum that I VMed you about. 

I didn't know what kind of images you would want, so I just went out a found of a bunch of all the (main) characters. If they're not good though, I don't mind finding more. This is like an HP scavenger hunt 

And the banner should just say, "Harry Potter Fanclub" or "Harry Potter FC" or if you think it looks better without text or with more text, then feel free to add it in. I'm honestly really open about what artists do, since I trust that their opinion is better than mine.

Hermione: .....

Ron: .....

Harry: .....

Trio Together: .....

Draco: .....

I hope you don't mind all the images by the way. You said to give you a lot, so I found twenty (which a few of them might be LQ by accident just because I fail at telling which is which, but I think the majority of them are okay).  Definitely don't feel pressured to use them all, because I just went a little crazy here.

Nevermind. Apparently I'm failing at math right now, since it's so late here. I found you twenty-five images. Oh god.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 25, 2011)

Curious how good this will come out~

a set with this Image:


and just an avatar for this image:


Senior sized. Thank you SNM


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 










do you want me to Change anything?



Rep&Credit​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2011)

Requesting set
Stock: 
Sig size: As big as possible without creeping over the senior size limit
Ava size: 150x150 and 125x250
Specific effects: Would it be possible to put in a effect for the sig that's similar to the effects in this ? If not, then I would like to have a text saying "He who wields a piece of power that equates to god".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 25, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's BEAUTIFUL! Everything is lovely. Thanks Fan Art Queen


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 26, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fighting Kitsune
-StonedTheGoodWay
-Desert Butterfly 
-Kushinα
-Sillay
-Se7en
-Spartan1337​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 27, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVLEOVELOVELOVLVOELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Thank you so much, SNM!  Thank you!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 28, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay
-Desert Butterfly 
-Kushinα
-Sillay
-Se7en
-Spartan1337​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Ace (Aug 29, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 







I'm excited. This is the best one piece set I've ever seen. *Wipes tear*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 30, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Desert Butterfly 
-Kushinα
-Sillay
-Se7en
-Spartan1337​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 1, 2011)

Have another request to ask of you, Ms. SNM.  (Sorry, but you're a talented artist).


*Request*: Gif set
*Stock*: 

-Pic for sig: 

-Gif for sig:  9:31-9:39

*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Whatever you think looks good. 
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks good and gives off a calming and romantic feel.
*Text*: "The Lion and the Lamb," "Dark and Light", and "The Scoundrel and the Law" 
*Add. Info*: Could you make the avy focus on the guy on the right? And could you (whichever works best for you) make sure the "Haven" logo of the pic doesn't show or remove it, please? 

Hope this isn't too much for you.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 1, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's official, I love you pek


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 1, 2011)

me too


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 2, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kushinα
-Sillay
-Se7en
-Spartan1337
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 3, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Sillay
-Se7en
-Spartan1337
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

gift set  




the first post in order 

dotted white borders 

150x200 ava :33

make it adorable (Brittany x Santana )


----------



## ℛei (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello SNM 

Request: set
Size: junior
Borders: dotted
Ava stock: 
Sig stocks:       

I wanna gif sig from these stocks,please :33

Make it hot,SNM.Thanks


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd like a set with an avatar of Sakura, SNM.

 Make it crazy amazing, please.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 5, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Sillay
-Se7en
-Spartan1337
-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sillay 1_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 6, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Sillay 2 
-Se7en
-Spartan1337
-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld​


----------



## Sillay (Sep 6, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sillay 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sillay 2_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 7, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Se7en
-Spartan1337
-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Se7en_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sillay (Sep 9, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sillay 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, thanks <3 You do amazing work  (I normally would write a zillion words of praise to describe how amazing you are, but I just got into Pottermore today, so I'm a bit preoccupied )


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Se7en 2_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Se7en 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 11, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Spartan1337
-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a beautiful set  I'll get around to eventually wearing this but as of now I don't wanna deal with the bull of trying so many times of getting the AVA in cause of the 500 error stuff.

I apologize that I can't rep you though :  but I'll be sure to do so when getting my green bar back. As of now, I thank you for making this set for me.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika​


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2011)

Worker: SasuNaru Monomaniac
Request: Set
Size: AVa with Sasuke(150x200) Sigi with Sakura, Naruto and half Sasuke (400x300)
Stock: 
Border: none
Effects: Whatever you think fits.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 12, 2011)

Request-Ava
Worker-SasuNaru Monomaniac
Size-150x200
Borders-Various
Effects-something nice :3
Stock-


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 12, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-blackssk
-Judecious​


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 12, 2011)

Size: Senior
Worker: I don't care. Anyone who is not busy or more motivated to do mine can take it.
Effects: Magical emphasizing on the lava colours and whatever effect you feel like putting in.

Seems that I'm careless about my request, I know. But hey, I'm giving you more freedom to do what you want.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 13, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Magnificent​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 13, 2011)

Sa-chan? 
I missed you. 

Dear, could you make me a siggy out of this? 


Thank you. 

And wow, your latest work is so damn gorgeous...Just wow!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 14, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Fighting Kitsune
-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 14, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

Beautiful work as always, SNM.  

Thank you.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 14, 2011)

Is my stock not good?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 15, 2011)

it's fine 

but if you like you can send Another picture ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 15, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Kagura
-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-blackssk
-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo​


----------



## Judecious (Sep 15, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> it's fine
> 
> but if you like you can send Another picture ^^



I am not on the homework list so I thought you didn't accept  

sry for the spam


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to make a request plz!


Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:08-0:10
Type: Avatar
Border: None
Notes: Could it be 125x125 and be below 100kb because I believe I'm still a Junior member.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I am not on the homework list so I thought you didn't accept
> 
> sry for the spam



oh you right sweet heart :amazed

I'm soooo sorry  

now you in homework list :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 16, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-blackssk
-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 17, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Reiki
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-blackssk
-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

sig request

Time:0:51-1:01


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 19, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHMYGOD it's great 

I love it.Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 19, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-blackssk
-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-Hollow'd Heart
-StonedTheGoodWay​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 20, 2011)

hello^^

req. avy and siggy
avy size: 150x300
siggy size:400x200
avy stock: 
siggy stock: 
no text
 make them cute pleaseee ^^


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2011)

Monomaniac, I edited my post. Could you make sure that the avatar could fit the requirements so it would still work and stuff?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 20, 2011)

it's fine I can make it :33

and you can call me *SNM* if you want


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks, SNM.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 21, 2011)

You welcome :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 21, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

- Motochika [PLZ change the VID] 
-blackssk
-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-Hollow'd Heart
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ​


----------



## Sera (Sep 22, 2011)

Can I have a senior sized set from  please? I would like a huge gothic/halloween theme to it!

And I would like  picture for the front page of the Kushina FC. And  as a banner for the Kushina FC. 

Thanks. :3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

- Motochika
-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-Hollow'd Heart
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## Motochika (Sep 24, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC! 

Need to spread though. grrrrr


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 24, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Judecious
-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-Hollow'd Heart
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2011)

I deleted my request since you seemed busy SNM.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 26, 2011)

OK sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2011)

150 x 200 avy, 500 x 500 sig. Make it pretty and bright, but not overly so.
Dotted borders.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2011)

I like it, but the avy looks a little scrunched. Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 26, 2011)

Yup                              .


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 26, 2011)

What about this one?!!


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 27, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Magnificent
-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα​


----------



## Judecious (Sep 28, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Magnificent_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 29, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Magnificent_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is..... _Magnificent_. 

Even though I didn't ask for a fire effect and I kept my request vague, your taste and talent gave a really nice product.

Thank you +reps


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 29, 2011)

You welcome Sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 30, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-Tsukuyo
-foreign
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 
















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 2, 2011)

Perfect.  Thank you so much, dear.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Oct 2, 2011)

Times for the sig: 

1.20 - 1.29

Picture for the sig:


Sizes:
Whatever you're comfortable working with.

Effects:
None. 

Text:
Wax on, wax off.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 2, 2011)

You welcome Tsu-chan


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 3, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-foreign
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai​


----------



## Krix (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, SNM I'd love a set from you.  Doesn't matter how long this takes. I can't wait for it. 
*Avatar*: 150x150; centered around their faces -  

*Sig*: 

Sizes: For the sig, make it a bit smallish since I don't like huge sigs... But other than that you can do whatever you want 

Effects: Whatever works  

Text: None


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for putting me on the waiting list.


----------



## Sera (Oct 4, 2011)

Edited my request. Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 4, 2011)

You welcome guys !!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 5, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-foreign
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai
-Krix​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 6, 2011)

Set request for SNM 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something sexy, but nothing too fancy
No text

Thanks Fan Art Queen


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 7, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-foreign
-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie​


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 7, 2011)

*Set*

Ava: 150x200
Ava Stock: 

Sig: (size up to you) 
Render: 
Time: 0:45-0:51

Anyway i whould like something like you did here:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _foreign_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2011)

SNM 

ava


sig


dotted white boders


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 9, 2011)

Another request SNM. 

*Request Type*: Banner
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Borders*: Go wild.
*Effects*: Go wild, again. 
*Text*: "The Natsu x Erza FC" 
*Add. Info*: None


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 11, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-ღMomoღ
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Plush (Oct 12, 2011)

May I request? 


*Worker:* SNM >///<
*Request:* Set.
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Junior.
*Border:* Avatar...Dotted. [Uh, can the siggy be transparent?]
*Text:* None.
*Effects:* Can you put something cute...like those animated butterflies/flowers you added to Momo's sig?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 12, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow its really pretty love u lol and thank u ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 13, 2011)

you welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 13, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush​


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Can I get a senior sized set of? As for how you do it surprise me.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kushinα
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα 1_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 16, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kushinα 2
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα 2 end_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 18, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Muay Thai
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Muay Thai_ 








Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 28, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba​


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd like a set, please.

Make it Fabulous Max! like your current one, SNM.

Thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 29, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Krix
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld​


----------



## Motochika (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make a request

I've got this particular gif and I'm wondering if you'd be able to edit it for me.

Here is said GIF.



Alright so I was wondering if you would be able to add to "last friday next another" after it add #1(you can recycle them from the ones present). Then add this image and 
 after that  and put ??? after that.

Message me if anything comes up.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 
















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't requested something from here in such a long time!!!! 


Size- Senior
Text- "the problem is I'm so in love with two"

Can I have a version with and one without the text, please?

Anything else is up to you  

I hope you'll consider my request


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Items:

*times for sig = 3:39-3:41, and (3:50-3:53) If you can have it as one big thing. If not then choose the one in parathesis. But I hopefully you combine these two. [[In 1080p]]

*Spoiler*: __ 








*picture for sig

*Spoiler*: __ 










* size = 680x200 if possible. 

*effects = GIF while with still pics on the side.

* text = Everything is Beauty


~ Thank you in advance!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 3, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai​


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Nov 3, 2011)

SNM, I wish you'd do something for this one::33



Design's up to you. Just make it emit some sort of a mysterious aura.:33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 4, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes​


----------



## Brie (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally have enough to request here. 

I can wait on this one.

Request: Set

Stock: 



Effects, borders, and such are all up to you. 

I trust in your aesthetic ability.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 6, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Rosie
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 6, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much SNM! It's lovely


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 7, 2011)

you welcome sweet heart


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 7, 2011)

SNM if I request a set do you think you'll be able to get it done by December?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know 

because I'm so buys with Uin


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kaijin
-Kagura
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

ummmm can ya put more background to it and i wanted the words on it 

like a giff  

and make it more bright


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2011)

What words do you want ?!!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

umm 

santana : ?'m gonna go all Lima Heights on you couch Sylvester 

Brittany : Santana I'm ok just calm down honey


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2011)

Like this:


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

i like it i just wanted it in a giff form or something but i like it thanks  

but could i have one without the text 

same sig


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2011)

Kagura I make it for you Tomorrow


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura 2_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 9, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Fighting Kitsune
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Nov 12, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank youuuuuuu!!!!!!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 14, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Plush
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Plush_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Plush (Nov 17, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Plush_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my~  ...You're truly amazing!
Thank you *so so so sooo* much...It's lovely~ pek

You're so talented and I love the effects you added. 

[Repped. Will credit as soon as I wear it]


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 18, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Zooba
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zooba_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2011)

Sara-chan  May I request or shall I come back when you're less busy?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 22, 2011)

you can sweet heart               :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 23, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 23, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> you can sweet heart               :33





*Request:* Set --> sig + 1 junior ava + 1 senior ava
*Stock:*  - can you not include the girl on the right hand side please (I have nothing against her or anything, I just really want a set of these two and they're so cute in the stock *flaps arms*)
*Ava:* Centered on the brunette boy in the left hand corner
*Effects + background:* Can you make sure that it's bright enough (the stock's quite dark, sorry :s) and that it's cute? Apart from that, just work your magic ~
*Text:* We'll be young forever

Thank you sweetie


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you change the Stock?!!! :33


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 24, 2011)

Sure :33 *changes* I've changed my request itself too if that's okay ~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 25, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie
-rozzalina (change the pic)​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2011)

set 







put these all together 

on sig " my best-friend , my lover , my soulmate"


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 26, 2011)

Can you make a slideshow from several manga panels?


----------



## maltyy (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck, i don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 27, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie
-rozzalina (change the pic)
-Kagura​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 27, 2011)

Could you make a slideshow from these...


*Spoiler*: __ 

















The pages go from first to last.





Organize the panels from first to last, organize the direction of the panels however you feel looks best. Could you make it that every next page's panels transition over the one before.

Thank You


----------



## maltyy (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol thanks for making an exception for me

*Request*: sig
*Image*:Crop the left side off(the empty space part), and resize it to whatever's the sig limit.
*Text*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Put the text on the right side





> OIROKE
> -
> ONNA
> NO KO
> ...





*Font:* The one like in this: 
*Effects*: A few wispy clouds, font colour can be whatever, for the background, do whatever the hell you want, sparkly shit would be cool, just make it sexy (but no bling) 

Tall order, I know, thanks a bunch, and I'll make sure to rep you at least a couple of times.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, Sara! Could you make a senior set for me out of this:



As long as it's pretty, I don't care what you do to it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 28, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-ghstwrld
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 3, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Motochika
-Sunako
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## Melodie (Dec 3, 2011)

Stock: 
Text: Melodie and please remove the current text.
Size: Junior
Effects: do your magic pek
edit:i forgot to say, i want it to be a signature please


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Set Request:
I'm gonna be asking for a lot to be done on this set, so just be sure to look carefully...
Stocks:  

Border: Dotted? If it doesn't look good with it then you can use a different border or none.

Effects: Okay... I want them to be put together in the sig. I want Ragna(The one with the white hair and red clothes) to be on the right side. I want Tsuna(The one with the flame coming from his forehead) to be on the left side. Basically I want them facing each other.

Text(On Tsuna's side): My flames will burn through your darkness!

Text(On Ragna's side): Those flames of yours will be extinguished!

Size(For sig): 550x500(Basically as big as possible without breaking the sig size limits.) 

Size(For Ava): 150x150

Notes: May I have both of their faces as seperate avas?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, Kagura can do mine if you're too busy, Sara.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 4, 2011)

No more requests!​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 4, 2011)

FoxxyKat said:


> Oh, Kagura can do mine if you're too busy, Sara.



I hope you don't mind, Sa-chan, just wanted to say:

1. Kagura doesn't really work here anymore;
2. Because of some stuff, she lost access to ps and can't do gfx currently.

Sa-chan's work is worth the wait though


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks sweet heart Tsu-chan  

and I will make 3 of requests today :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 4, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so amazing  I have to wait 24h to rep you again


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 4, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you so much! It's very lovely.


----------



## Rubi (Dec 5, 2011)

[[Gif]] Set please, SNM :33.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Av: 
Time: 0:10 - 0:18 (Look like a moviestar - Superstar) If it;s too long then 0:10 - 0:15 (Look like a moviestar - Fuck like a pornstar)

Sig: 
0:20-0:28 (Fashion up to Anyone you want me to be)





Thank you~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 5, 2011)

homework for Kagura 

-Sixx Paths of Pain change the stock

homework for SNM 

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Yuuhi Kurenai
-Sir Dantes
-Brie
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 5, 2011)

You can request Again​


----------



## Cole (Dec 5, 2011)

Set request for me 

*Stock:* 

*Avatar:* As long as it gets Cole's head in, I'm fine with it.

*Color:* Red, orange, and black. The style can be whatever you wish. 

*Text in sig:* "Powers don't kill people. Oh no, it's the person behind the powers, that kill people."

If that is too much text to put in, then it can just start at the "it's the person behind the powers" part.

*Size:* Normal. I don't have any special privileges for larger sizes. 

I try to keep the specifics at a minimum as best I can, so if you feel like trying anything interesting on the set, knock yourself out.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ino Yamanaka_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sir Dantes_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 6, 2011)

...Kagura is in this shop?!?!  


Set request :33 

Ava:  

Sig:  

Do as you like, and if Kagura can't do it, I don't mind Sasu doing it :33 

Set size Senior please, and if the sig could say 

"The Silent Heroes of our world" 

It would be greatly appreciated.  thanks in advance!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 6, 2011)

^Kagura doesn't really work here anymore. 
Plus she has no ps.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think Kagura work here anymore.....


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 6, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Brie
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Sephiroth
-Cole
-TeenRyu​


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^Kagura doesn't really work here anymore.
> Plus she has no ps.



Awh  oh well xO


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Dec 6, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sir Dantes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AWESOME!!!!* Thanks SNM.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 7, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Sephiroth
-Cole
-TeenRyu​


----------



## Brie (Dec 7, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it; it was well worth the wait. 



Rep already sent. Cred's comin'.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 9, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu​


----------



## Mr NiceGuy (Dec 9, 2011)

Never mind....


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 9, 2011)

about?                              !!!


----------



## Mr NiceGuy (Dec 9, 2011)

_...... sorry never mind._


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 10, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-rozzalina 
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Mr NiceGuy​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 11, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Sara-chan  Will do ~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 11, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Mr NiceGuy​


----------



## Primavera (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to request a set from you, please. (:

Stock:

Size: Junior (though I'd prefer the sig to be more rectangle)
Colors: I think light blue would look good, but you can use whatever you think looks best. (:

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 14, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kagura
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Primavera​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2011)

beautiful Sara


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 19, 2011)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 20, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Primavera​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I get a set out of this instead? 

Border only for avi - thin white one perhaps and for siggy: Text just for avi: "AppleChan" in whatever font looks best. thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 23, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Primavera
-AppleChan​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 25, 2011)

set








on it "Just hold on to me tight and dance with me Santana" 

dotted white borders


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 25, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-EpicBroFist
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Primavera
-AppleChan
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 27, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Amazing, Thank You


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 28, 2011)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-maltyy
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Primavera
-AppleChan
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _maltyy_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 2, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-Primavera
-AppleChan
-Kagura​


----------



## maltyy (Jan 2, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _maltyy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

That's so sick, you're awesome. Will rep & cred


----------



## Primavera (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd like to withdraw my request, please. I've decided that I don't really need another set atm, and you have enough to do as it is. (:


----------



## Sera (Jan 2, 2012)

Can I have 4 front page banners for the Kushina FC please? 
*Stock:*
 (You can keep the words in if you wish with this one)




Thanks!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 2, 2012)

Primavera@ sure sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 3, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Melodie
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-AppleChan
-Kagura
-Kushinα​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Melodie (Jan 4, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 it's amazing, thanks :33

i'll credit once i use it.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello SNM 

I have a weird request for you.

Can you make a junior size sig from these two gifs   .If it's possible mix them.Also add please a text "Caslock will rule the world"
 And as for avi use this gif please 
Thanks a lot


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 4, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-AppleChan
-Kagura
-Kushinα
-Reiki​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2012)

Request-Avatars
Size-150x200
Link-, , 

Thanks <3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Spartan1337
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-AppleChan
-Kagura
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 8, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome. Definitely was worth the wait.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 8, 2012)

You welcome and sorry for keep you waiting


----------



## Melodie (Jan 8, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi there, can you please just add Melodie text to it ?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 8, 2012)

Sure , sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 8, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Melodie (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks! it looks amazing :33


----------



## ℛei (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey again SNM.I became senior member,could you change my request from junior-sized to senior.Thanks and please :33


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jan 8, 2012)

Need a set Please .
Ava. 150x150 
Sig senior size 550x500 
Thank you in Advance


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2012)

edit my request


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 9, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Rubi
-Cole
-TeenRyu
-AppleChan
-Kagura
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 9, 2012)

Kagura said:


> edit my request



OK                  :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rubi_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cole_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 9, 2012)

have a set request for either of you because both your works are amazing  

do whatever you like with this stock i'll accept anything your creativity allows you :33 as long as it's within senior size limits and if it's not allowable by the forum i'll still accept it  



thankies :33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 9, 2012)

Changed my request.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 9, 2012)

OK sweet heart :33


----------



## Cole (Jan 9, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cole_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 10, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 10, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-TeenRyu
-AppleChan
-Kagura
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 11, 2012)

I do TeenRyu request today :33


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd like to request a set (ava/sig)

Stock for avatar 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Stock for signature ( I know the tip is blurry but couldnt find any picture where it isnt blurred ) 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 13, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-AppleChan
-Kagura
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond​


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks  Love the set


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 16, 2012)

You welcome                      :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Primavera (Jan 16, 2012)

I know I said I didn't need a new set, but I had the perfect image for one. :33 Do you think you could please make me a GIF sig?

Request type: GIF sig, stationary avatar
Size: Junior
Video for sig: 
00:28-00:31 (the part where Deidara smiles at Itachi, who looks up in surprise)
Stock:

Effects: Whatever you think looks best. The only thing I'd like is for the stock to have a smooth transition over to the GIF. (:
Other: With the sig, I'd like it if the picture was on the left while the GIF is on the right (like the second and third GIF examples on the first page). I know that the stock might be hard to work with since Deidara's hair is cut off, so if it's completely unusable, let me know so I can get you a different one. I'd also like that stock for the avatar.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 17, 2012)

OK fine sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 17, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kagura
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2012)

ummm SNM can i have an ava XD


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 19, 2012)

OK sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Jαmes (Jan 19, 2012)

those are beautiful


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 20, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you totally opposed to the thought of downloading a clip to make something, SNM?  The one I'm interested in is a creditless Naruto ending, it's around 35 MBs, and it isn't available on youtube.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 20, 2012)

OK , but you need to put it at *MediaFire*


----------



## Melodie (Jan 20, 2012)

accepting requests :33?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 20, 2012)

Sure sweet heart :33


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2012)

*Junior, set.*
*signature :* 
*effects* up to you~
*text* Melodie ( i would like to have one with text and one without text. also please remove the deviantart text, i will credit it anyway :33 )


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 21, 2012)

OK I get it :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 21, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jan 21, 2012)

SNM, got a request for you. :33

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Round for the sig, dotted for the avatars.
*Effects:* All up to you. 
*Text:* None
*Add. Info:* Can you make avatars on every character in the picture, please?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Kushinα
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you so much! <333


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

you welcome                 :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you! So pretty.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 23, 2012)

you welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 24, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, those Kushina ones are fab.

Anyway, I'd like a gif set, please.

Vid -  
Time - anywhere between 0:36 to 0:49; besides the birds and the clouds, Sakura's walk is already looped.

Make it fab too.

Thank you.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 24, 2012)

Request type: set
Stock: 
please remove the text

everything else up to the worker


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 25, 2012)

Requesting gif set

stock: ,  and 
Make it alternate between the pics 
Effect: you choose

Looking forward to this :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 25, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Reiki
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 26, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adfdfgdgdgfdg it's awesome  Thanks


----------



## Summers (Jan 26, 2012)

Request-set
(Top Susanoo panel)
(bottom kyuubi panel)

Look forward to it


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 26, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Adfdfgdgdgfdg it's awesome  Thanks



You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 26, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Judecious
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 28, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 28, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Dinelle
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dinelle_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you so much honey bunches


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 28, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Jαmes
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers​


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2012)

So close


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 29, 2012)

Hahhhhahhh right :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2012)

James Bond said:


> So close



even closer


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 30, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-James Bond
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers​


----------



## Raven Rider (Jan 30, 2012)

Request- Set Senior Size
Avatar- 
Sig- 

Request- Gif Sig
Sig-  
Video-  1: 32 to 1:40 for sig


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2012)

you're the best snm


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _James Bond 1_ 













*Spoiler*: _James Bond 2_ 









if it's sooo girlie tell me ^^"




Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Primavera
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider​


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _James Bond 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it, worth the wait


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Primavera_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Primavera (Feb 2, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Primavera_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be completely inappropriate for me to fangirl all over the place right now?  It's absolutely _gorgeous_. It came out even better than I expected.

I just.

sdkggffg

Thank you so, so much.  I love it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 2, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 2, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Melodie
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Melodie (Feb 4, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 it's beautiful, thank you 

Could you please resize the avatar to Junior :33?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Melodie (Feb 4, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Here:



Thank you :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 5, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Fighting Kitsune
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider​


----------



## Sera (Feb 5, 2012)

Senior sized set

*Avatar:*


*Signature:*


Please don't change the background on the signature too much and please leave the signature as big as possible. ^^

Thank you!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 6, 2012)

Sara! Can you please try your magic on this pic and vid?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Type: Set (Could you make the sig a gif/pic like you did w/ Primavera's using moments 1:49-1:55 from the video?)
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you want.

Let me know if I need to change anything. Thank you!^___^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 6, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's so lovely.  Thank you, SNM.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 6, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 7, 2012)

SNM-chaaan 

Request: Set
Senior Sized





dotted border!
effect doesn't matter
no text

pls and thx


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-ghstwrld
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 8, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake​


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 8, 2012)

oooh

If it isn't too much trouble, make it a little bit slower, please.

Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 9, 2012)

OK here:


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks again.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 10, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 11, 2012)

*Set request*
*Worker:* SasuNaru Monomaniac


Of both the avatar and the sig *a version with a dotted black white border* and *a version with a border like my current avatar (3 pixels of white/1 pixel of black)*

*Effects* are up to you, but please not too much effects.

*150 width x 150 height avatar* and *320 width x 400 height sig*

The *avatar centered around his face* and* the entire image as the sig* please

Will rep and cred, offc


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 11, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Santoryu
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor​


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks :3 it looks great

I'll wear soon because I just got my current set recently ;p


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 12, 2012)

You welcome :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 12, 2012)

Homeworks  

-StonedTheGoodWay {give me new link for the VID}
-Little Neko
-summers
-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Little Neko_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 14, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Little Neko_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks awesome, but not really what I asked for...

Anyway, not gonna complain about this fabulous piece of work


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 14, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Summers (Feb 16, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit I did not see this coming. Love it, and taking.

+you do gifsets too right?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Just you wait... Soon you'll feel my claws!
Border: Dotted
Size: 550x450
Effects: I want the effects of only the text similar to this:


----------



## Summers (Feb 16, 2012)

Request-gif set


Ava-3:53-4:00, the Flash backs of them clashing then and now, if that cant be done then just the part with their kids self smiling. 
I dont know if this is too much for an Ava.

Sig- 3:53-4:00.

Honestly though, If you could and want, you could pic all the time, you would probably think of something better than this. I just want something cool. Please and thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 17, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Raven Rider
-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 17, 2012)

summers said:


> Holy shit I did not see this coming. Love it, and taking.
> 
> +you do gifsets too right?




hahhhh you welcome :33

yup I do


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Raven Rider_ 










-----------------------------------------







Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 19, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers​


----------



## Raven Rider (Feb 20, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raven Rider_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sugoi!! **


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 20, 2012)

Arigatou


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2012)

& 
a set please please snm :3 <3


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 20, 2012)

requesting set



do your magic snm


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 21, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes​


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello, requesting set :33

*Stock:*


Use these however you see fit, I can't wait to see your work.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 21, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Kushinα
-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Feb 22, 2012)

That is so beautiful!  Thank you! 

I will wear this set after my current one.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 22, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-FoxxyKat
-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it ok if I use my requested set on another forum?

If not, then nevermind my request, unless you already started on it. (I will still rep, though)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes you can :33


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright, thanks. Then I don't want to cancel my request =)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 24, 2012)

OK than :33


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 24, 2012)

Could you add a border?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 24, 2012)

OK                        :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 24, 2012)

Here:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 24, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous! Thanks so much, Sara, as always.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks SasuNaru. This time give my sig a border please. 


Now, there won't be anymore assholes dissing my set for being borderless.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 25, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Milkshake
-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2012)

Here:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 26, 2012)

Yaaays, thank you SNM pek

Though the avatar isn't very clear, can you lighten it up a bit? Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 26, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 27, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Scizor
-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith​


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2012)

It seems there aren't other people working on this shop, so I don't know why you didn't take my request.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet heart I made it on page 46!!!!

here :


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2012)

Darn it, I swear I went back to check and didn't see it. Must be getting blind. Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 27, 2012)

hahhhaaa

you welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks alot.

Will cred you on the forum I'll use it on

Rep on the way!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 29, 2012)

you welcome :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith​


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 29, 2012)

SET(Anyone)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Video for the set:


(If you can have Each guy on each end of the Sig. The vid in the middle)





*times for avy: 3:30-3:32 

*times for sig: 2:03-2:10 (If you can do it that long.)

*sizes for 
avy: 150x150
sig: 200x350 (Around that area)

*effects: Make it Beautiful~!! 

*text: Top Of The World


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello there. I'm wondering if you could complete the following for me, I'd be so grateful :3

*What I want done* I'd like a manga colouring, and have it turned into a set.
*Link to stock* 
*Set size* Preferably senior. 
*Anything else?* Nope, that's about it.

Thanks. ​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet heart I don't do manga colouring ^^"

and *Kagura* don't work here anymore..... sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 29, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG  

can you make it slower or normal pace 

and a little bit lighter 

but OMG me love you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 29, 2012)

like this:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 29, 2012)

i cant see up load  it again


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 29, 2012)

its still a too fast

you also need to re upload the ava


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Feb 29, 2012)

perfect :33


----------



## Motochika (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello I'd like to ask for 2 signatures if you'd be so kinda as to indulge me.


Sig: Sizes for both 350x170, solid thick black borders
Times: 0:00-0:10
          0:10-0:20

If any questions do arise please do message me.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 1, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Kagura
-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith
-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello there. :33


Senior-sized, black border and the rest is up to you I guess. 

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 2, 2012)

[CETER]
Homeworks  

-Spartan1337
-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith
-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-blaZing CobAltx
[/CETER]


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 4, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith
-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX​


----------



## James Bond (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey we spoke on guestbooks, here's the info;

 - 2400 x 1490

, will feature a lot of gaming videos and let's play series namely Fifa being the main thing I will focus on so if possible work that into the theme.

Dont put anything James Bond related in it as thats just my nick on this forum  If you need more info let me know.

*Images*:


----------



## Frostman (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello, I'd like a *senior set*. Here is two pictures to work with. They are the same, just one of them is better colored. I'll leave it up to you to decide what to do with them. 

Also put "Bishamonten, give me your divine protection!!" in text on the sig somewhere.

Stock:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 6, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith
-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 








--------------------------------

I made this too if you want it:







Rep&Credit​


----------



## Summers (Mar 7, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, I love it. Thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 8, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 9, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Sunako
-Jαmes
-Goobalith
-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman​


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2012)

Its worth the wait but I still hate to wait ;( I know you'll come up with something ace though SasuNaru !


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sorry but I have soon many HWs


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 12, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Goobalith
-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman​


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 12, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> I'm sorry but I have soon many HWs



Your sets are all about quality, dear


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh thanks ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Goobalith_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 13, 2012)

OH. MY. GOD. 

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME! Domo arigato snm.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 13, 2012)

*Worker:* Anyone
*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Text:* "The Curse of the Mishima Blood"
*Effects:* Red and blue lightning, whatever else you think looks good

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2012)

she has too much hw sir


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 13, 2012)

it's fine Sayaka 

but he need to wait ^^"


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin​


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

You mind having some more homework? 



If so, may I have this as a set?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 15, 2012)

it's ok                                  ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 16, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 16, 2012)

Set request:

Avatar Stock: 
Sig Stock: 
Senior size
White dotted border

Just try to make the effects of the sig and avatar match.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Ino Yamanaka
-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco​


----------



## Summers (Mar 22, 2012)

Request-



You choose rest. Please and thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ino Yamanaka_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2012)

Request-Avatar
Size-150x200
Stocks-    
Borders-dotted


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious​


----------



## SweetMura (Mar 26, 2012)

Been a while since the last time I asked you to make me a set, huh . Please, use your imagination to perfect  for me. I trust you .


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Mar 27, 2012)

*Worker:* Anyone
*Request:* Set (transparency)
*Size:* Junior
*Stock:* 
*Text:* "Only for you" - In a Fitting curvasive text please
*Effects:* Transparency - Add some effects that you see fit, but go well with the transparency and goes within the size limit.

Thx in advance :3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 27, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Motochika
-Blazing CobaltX
-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going to make the Sets very soon


----------



## Sera (Mar 29, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Avatar:* 
*Signature:* 

Can you write your name in a small font at the bottom of the signature?

Thank you!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Motochika (Mar 29, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you rep coming your way.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 29, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It't great, but could you make the avatar different? Could you make an avatar out of that part between their faces? Thanks. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok work on it :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

like this:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 30, 2012)

Homeworks  

-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 30, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> like this:



Perfect, thanks! :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 30, 2012)

you welcomw guys


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2012)

Homeworks  

-James Bond
-Frostman
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera
-Alpha​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Frostman_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Frostman (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh wow it looks better then i expected. Thank you very much. I can finally retire my current set that i have had for years.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahhhh I'm glad you like it :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 2, 2012)

Homeworks  

-James Bond
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera
-Alpha​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, lovely lady.

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted or rounded
Effects: I leave to you.^___^
Text: FoxxyKat


----------



## The Potential (Apr 2, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Stock -


Size-Senior
Border- Rounded
Effects- What ever you see fit = )

[Side Note] if possible, could you get rid the the logos on the bottom part of the image..


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Homeworks  

-James Bond
-Kyuujin
-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera
-Alpha
-FoxxyKat
-The Potential​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kyuujin_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _James Bond_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

*1,000 Posts!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHH *



​


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd like Sakura FC banners, please.  Make them fly like the ones in your first post or those Kushina ones from a couple of months back.







Thank you.

 And congratulations.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 4, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyuujin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I'll wear it soon!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

Homeworks  

-ThePseudo
-Zoan Marco
-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera
-Alpha
-FoxxyKat
-The Potential
-ghstwrld​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2012)

Sara i strongly suggest you close requests


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah you right 

no more requests!​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on making it to 1000 posts!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks foxy


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 6, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome. Will use in another forum.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok                               :33


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 7, 2012)

You welcome :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Judecious
-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera
-Alpha
-FoxxyKat
-The Potential
-ghstwrld​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 9, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## Summers (Apr 9, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah, pleasant surprise. Thanks taking.


----------



## Summers (Apr 9, 2012)

Request-set


Only if you haven't already done this pic for someone. Please and thanks.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 9, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 10, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 11, 2012)

Homeworks  

-SweetMura
-~Kyo~
-Sera
-Alpha
-FoxxyKat
-The Potential
-ghstwrld
-summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _SweetMura_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Sara can you do something with these

SET











only the girl to the left in the last pic 

ava 



combined the first 5 please for the sig

make it something like this 



or this



on sig " Ohh I wanna Dance with somebody...With somebody who LOVES me" 

dotted white borders


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 11, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing! I already rep'd you ill definately cred, can you just please sharpen it a bit. Its amazing just looks a tiny bit blurry. Since im on a netbook I cant do this since i dont have PS or any photo editing programs x_X.

EDIT:
hmm that might actually just it looking like that because of the view I have on it atm on a white bg. Now that I reopened my browser it seems to look less blurry o.0 - Yea nvm no need to edit anything it looks perfect thank you again!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Apr 11, 2012)

Sacchan dear~

I have a request :>

Type: set;
Size: sig - 500x200, ava - 150x200
Stock: ;
Text: _Aether_ (on sig only)

Make it pretty~ Thanks in advance


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Set request for SasuNaru Monomaniac.

*Type*: Set
*Size*: Ava: 150x200 along with a 150x150 version.  Sig: Any
*Stock*: Ava:  Sig: 
Text: Up to you.

Do as you please. :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello. :33

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
I want the avatar to be from both of them, but with a bit more focus on Maria(The blonde-haired). Please give it a light-hearted effect, the rest is up to you. Oh, and please make two versions of it; one with a black border and one with a border of your choice, it's the first time my set didn't have a solid border and I quite liked it. Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 11, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Sera
-FoxxyKat
-The Potential
-ghstwrld
-summers
-Sayaka
-Tsukuyo
-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera2_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! I love it.  

and sorry again. I will wear it after my current set. :33


----------



## Dei (Apr 12, 2012)

*Type*: Set
*Size*: Ava: 150x150. Sig:  what you feel fits.
*Stock*: Ava: Sig: 
*Tex*t: I Am Jack's Smirking Revenge  
*Effects*: whatever you feel fits, preferably something blue or red.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi dear..I read the rules..and I think I can ask at your shop now ..
Type:set..
Avatar:junior..Sasuke's face..
Sig:as you like..
Stock:..
Effects:as you like or seeing the most appropriate..but can I ask for some writing in the background?!..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Sara i think you should close requests again.....


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 12, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The Potential_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 13, 2012)

Homeworks  

-ghstwrld
-summers
-Sayaka
-Tsukuyo
-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 13, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Sara!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 14, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 17, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 17, 2012)

Still work at *ghstwrld requests*!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm gonna save it now thanks


----------



## Summers (Apr 17, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff again. Already looking for a god pic to send you.Must spread rep.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi SNM, could i request a gift banner from this to the T7 FC frontpage , please?!


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Potential_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU'RE A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS FAR BETTER THEN MY EXPECTATIONS COULD HAVE EVER BEEN! THANK YOU MY GOOD SIR, THANK YOU! REP AND CREDIT DEFINITELY!!!*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2012)

you so welcome sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-ghstwrld
-Tsukuyo
-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 18, 2012)

^Links are broken.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2012)

I can see it !!!!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Tsukuyo
-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 18, 2012)

*Type*: Set
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: Lots I hope. I'd like for it to look beautiful yet cool you know? I especially love sparkly/stars but other stuff too. Hopefully it is given a background  that matches it if not that is ok. What you think fits.
*Border*: What you like
*Details*: The avy around Stevn(grey haired guy). Also can you get rid of the pokeball thing? If you can't give it a background without it looking good they transparency i guess but still effects

VM when done please


----------



## lathia (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey SasuNaru Monomaniac. I requested this at another shop, but if possible, I'd also like to get your take on it. Whenever you have time, please!

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders* - Can I get one dotted and one round? 
*Text* - None
*Effects *- Whatever you think looks best. If you can make those X's glow, the better. A nice dark background (sinister!) would fit awesome!


Again, no hurry and thank you in advance.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 19, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Tsukuyo
-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia​


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG...

Thank you.

I've been meaning to ask you a question about your software.  What do you use?  Photoshop?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 19, 2012)

You welcome :33

yup I use Photoshop


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 20, 2012)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you just make it look badass with a ominous superhero mood. 
Border: Up to you

Thank you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 20, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Tsukuyo
-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Eternal Goob
-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 24, 2012)

Working at Eternal Goob set.....


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal Goob_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternal Goob_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the set, I'll rep when I am not 24'd.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Apr 24, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so sorry for picking this up so late...It's beautiful~<3
 Thanks you, sweets


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 25, 2012)

You welcome guys


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

You guys do manga colorings? If so.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Type:* Set
*Worker:* Kagura
*Stock:*
Avatar

*Spoiler*: __ 




The panel where Sasuke uses Susanoo to try to grab itachi




Signature

*Spoiler*: __ 




The top panel. you can't miss it.




*Size:* Junior
*Effects:* Color them in, add some badass effects.
*Border:* Dotted
*Other:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



On the signature, write "Fuck outta here with that shit"


----------



## Tsukuyo (Apr 25, 2012)

^Kagura can't take requests atm.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

does any body else do manga colorings?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 25, 2012)

no, sweet heart 

sorry


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't worry, Thanks anyway


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 25, 2012)

OK


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 26, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Blazing CobaltX
-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 26, 2012)

Those were some effects I didn't expect to see. But I don't mind. 

One thing though, why does it look like the proportion in the ava is wrong compared to the sig?


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 26, 2012)

^probably because SNM can't fit both of their heads in one avy if he used the same proportions as the sig


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, I forgot 'bout that.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Sasume Uchiha 

and here Blazing CobaltX:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 26, 2012)

you welcome                       :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 27, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist​


----------



## Karyuu (Apr 28, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x200 & 150x300
Stock: 
Effects: blue/green-ish ;p  
Border: ripple or you may choose.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu​


----------



## Burke (Apr 29, 2012)

For SNM
Ava:

Get as much of Ham Rove as you can into a square senior sized ava. Make sure not to touch the bottom banner, but do not be afraid to extend its height to the very top of the picture.

As far as effect goes, give it that classic SNM color correcty image filtery goodness, whatever you think works good. More specifically, id like a nice sparkle emitting from Ham Roves glorious bald head.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Deiboom
-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dei_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 3, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Lovely Hope
-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 6, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much..really pretty..but can I ask for some edits?!..can you make the avy without those lights?!:33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 6, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 6, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Here:



Thank you lovely..you're amazing..
gonna cred and rep after spread..:33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 7, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera​


----------



## Sunako (May 12, 2012)

Hello X3


*Request:* SET
*Size:* Senior
*Avatar:* One focused on Korra and one focused on Mako please
*Stock:* 
*Effects and borders:* all up to you :3


----------



## Lucrecia (May 12, 2012)

*Worker*: SNM
*Type*: Set
*Avatar size*: 150x150
*Stock*: 
*Text*: I will come back
*Effects*: Up to you
*Border*: like this one (white and dotted-not the same color)


Thanks is advance


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 12, 2012)

Homeworks  

-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia​


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2012)

Sup. Can i get a trans sig from this? 


And a Senior Avy from this?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 13, 2012)

Homeworks  

-•Rinoa•
-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 13, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 23, 2012)

Sweet heart,  my Final exams started Yesterday ^^"

sorry but still work on requests :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 23, 2012)

work at •Rinoa• request .....


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> Is that another shop?



No, sasu meant that he/she is working on -•Rinoa•'s request at the moment.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Motochika (May 23, 2012)

Hello I was wanting to request an avy and sig set from the following image.


I don't really know about what effects to go with. So go ahead and do whatever you want to. Give your personal twist.


----------



## Romanticide (May 23, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Hello I was wanting to request an avy and sig set from the following image.
> 
> 
> I don't really know about what effects to go with. So go ahead and do whatever you want to. Give your personal twist.



SNM said no more requests. You can come back later though.


----------



## Motochika (May 23, 2012)

My apologies I had not seen that. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 24, 2012)

it's fine sweet heart


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 24, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Senbonzakura
-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 28, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it thanks


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 28, 2012)

You welcome                 :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 28, 2012)

Homeworks  

-lathia
-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman​


----------



## lathia (May 28, 2012)

I'm next


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 28, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## Rinoa (May 28, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww my baby cakes 

Thank you SNM , you did a beautiful work as always.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 29, 2012)

you welcome                       :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _lathia_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Romanticide (May 30, 2012)

Request to be done in two weeks time.

Effects: Make the colors bright but not so much that they hurt my eyes.
Text:  some sort of quote that's romantic?
Size: Special, Regular senior avatar, and senior sig. And possibly a profile pic as well? 
Border: Dotted


----------



## lathia (May 30, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _lathia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bud!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2012)

I want a border for this one.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 31, 2012)

Here:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 31, 2012)

Homeworks  


-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 1, 2012)

Request - Trans Set (with effects, like the one im using now)

Effects:
Sup man been a while, and I gotta admit I fell in love with your style, and refuse to go to anyone else unless its for specific anime GIF's. I want something similar to what you already made me (with this first set im wearing now). Have the text transparent to the BG just like you got it now (on anywhere that fits over the stock itself or outside, where ever you see it fit. If part of it touches on the forum just make sure its trans).
Keep the blue color scheme with this stock since I like that, but dont be afraid to add any other colors or effects (like having the text, the gold color thats on her sword) - or any colors that fit with the blue scheme. As well you see how in my previous sig you made me here you got a nice flow of some bg wrapped inside the circle? - If you decide to add any kind of bg similar (YOU DONT HAVE too, im leaving most the effects up to you since I trust you, im just throwing out some preferences), have a space render or kinda effect on it. What I mean just adding a space theme in general to this.
Text:  

I want the text to read "Past, Present & Future - I'll Always Fight For You"

Size:  Junior Set
Border: Dotted (For Avatar)
If you can can you make a small profile pic (I mean something allowed to junior members?) if not leave it out.
As always I love your work - Continue~

-Kyo


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 1, 2012)

Homeworks  


-EpicBroFist
-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Summers (Jun 1, 2012)

Request-set

-"Judge so that you will not be judged-Matthew 7:1"

Yes its a misquote but it sounds more awesome this way.


----------



## zetzume (Jun 2, 2012)

Type : Set 
render : 
size: ava: 150x150 and 100x100 :3 
~
effects: can you make it like this?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]

the first one. =)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 2, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Karyuu
-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 2, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Karyuu_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 3, 2012)

Homeworks  

-St. Burke
-Sera
-Sunako
-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume​


----------



## Ghost (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd request a set out of this: 

avatar: 150 x 150 and sig could be little smaller than stock pic. some effects would be nice and could i have two versions, one with thin black border and one with dotted border.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 3, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _St. Burke_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 5, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume
-Shirosaki​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 5, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 6, 2012)

Requesting sig 

stock 
Text: I Fight for Them
Effects: whatever you think is best
No border

Thanks


----------



## Krippy (Jun 6, 2012)

Sig request

stock: 
Effects: Awesome.
Text: ?Do you want to know why I use a knife? You see, guns are too quick. You can?t savor all of the little?emotions." anywhere you can 
Border: thin black


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much :33


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey SasruNaru, you arent too busy for me to put in a cheeky little requet are ya?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 6, 2012)

give your requet! but you need to wait ^^"


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 6, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, was wondering if you could make me another YT background (last one I couldnt get it to work because the template was wrong so through trial and error on my part I found a proper template) but want to add more games than just fifa into the mix for your creativity this time;

Fifa Images 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Xbox 360 Logo 

Also I was wondering if you could maybe make me a proper looking logo, I really quite like  but if it was a Xbox 360 controller and mouse instead it would be perfect.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello there


Can you get rid of all that text in the pic.And could you align Yusuke in the center of the pic?
Request: SET
Size: Junior
Avatar: focused on Yusuke?s face
Stock: x
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry guys, but....


SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> no more requests!​



Maybe you can try again in a few days?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sorry guys, but....
> 
> 
> Maybe you can try again in a few days?





James Bond said:


> Hey SasruNaru, you arent too busy for me to put in a cheeky little requet are ya?





SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> give your requet! but you need to wait ^^"



I got in before it was too late  Dont mind waiting cause I know it'll be worth it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 7, 2012)

OK I'll take you all but now:

no more requests!!!!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Lucrecia
-Kek
-Lt Iceman
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lt Iceman_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 12, 2012)

Homeworks  

-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp​


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 14, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Will Rep&Credit


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 14, 2012)

Can we request now?!..:33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 14, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2012)

<-- make transparent please 

*do not resize*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 14, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi sweetie..
Request: set..
Stock: 
Size: senior..(if I cannot use senior then junior..don't know really..)
Avy: gif..on Sasuke's and Naruto's face..
Effects and borders: as you like..write on the sig Team 7..want you to amaze me :33..


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope​


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2012)

SNM, when you get a chance please!

Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior AV, Sig: 400x200
Effects: Whatever you think looks best, vibrant and what not! No borders also. 

Thanks buddy.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 16, 2012)

Homeworks  

-~Kyo~
-summers
-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2012)

- another transparency request, you've done a good job with the first 

*do not resize*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks              .


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Summers (Jun 17, 2012)

summers said:


> Request-set
> 
> -"Judge so that you will not be judged-Matthew 7:1"
> 
> Yes its a misquote but it sounds more awesome this way.





SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, thanks but was the text not able to work in?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh sorry 

here:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2012)

Homeworks  

-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia​


----------



## Summers (Jun 17, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Oh sorry
> 
> here:



This got 19x better thanks.!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2012)

Make it transparent please.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Sera (Jun 17, 2012)

*Type:* Set

*Avatar:* 

*Signature:* 

*Other notes:* Effects are up to you, but please don't remove the background too much.

Thank you. ^^


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 18, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it man thank you. rep + cred now ~ (was away for fathers day so sorry for the late response)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 18, 2012)

You welcome :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera​


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2012)

*{Request Type}* - Set
*{Worker}* - Sasu
*{Stock}* - Avatar~ / 
*{Size}* - Junior
*{Border}* - Round 
*{Effects}* - Whatever looks best
*{Text}* - N/A
*{Additional Info}* - Could you get rid of the text and speech bubbles for the sig?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 18, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 


Border: Anything that looks good
Size: Senior
Effects: Surprise me
Artist: Anyone 
Other Info: A gothic romance background and have all three girls in the sig.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 20, 2012)

Homeworks  

-zetzume
-Shirosaki
-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-Metaro
-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 21, 2012)

Yo, first time here. I decided to drop by since this is the place summers gets his awesome sigs from.


Request Type - Signature

Worker - Sasu 

Stock - 

Effects- Up to you.

Border- Dotted


----------



## -Shen- (Jun 21, 2012)

Type - Set

Worker - Anyone

Stock - 





Found these few. Choose the one that can be used  Or if the sig can combine all 3 it will be good. 

Effects - Whatever is nice

Border - Whatever is nice

Text - "Nani 17" and "Red Devil"
Seperate text please without the inverted commas


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki _ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 22, 2012)

SasuNaru , I Cancel my request  Thank you.


----------



## zetzume (Jun 22, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _zetzume_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thakn you so much.:33  It's great.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 23, 2012)

OK Metaro                       ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-NatsuDragneel
-xKantStopx
-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
-Crow Master Apprentice
--Shen-​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 27, 2012)

working at 

NatsuDragneel
xKantStopx
                                   Sets


----------



## James Bond (Jun 28, 2012)

You seem to be improving with every request SasuNaru, one of the best artists on this forum for sure


----------



## Ghost (Jun 28, 2012)

^ One of the best here definitely.. I was really impressed of the set she(?) made for me. love it.


----------



## Summers (Jun 28, 2012)

Requesting Sig- Ignore hinata.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 28, 2012)

James Bond & Shirosaki@ Thanks guys that mean so much to me  and Shirosaki yes I'm girl


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _NatsuDragneel_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 28, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _NatsuDragneel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-James Bond
-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
-Crow Master Apprentice
--Shen-
-summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _James Bond_ 









-------------------------------------------------------

The old one!





---------------------------------------------------------

the new one!












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 2, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
-Crow Master Apprentice
--Shen-
-summers​


----------



## Ghost (Jul 2, 2012)

requesting a set:

stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







avatar: 150 x 150 sig 3xx X 4xxx

effects: use green (ulq's color) otherwise free hands.

:33


----------



## Krippy (Jul 2, 2012)

Requesting a set, please. 



Junior set, Thin black border, and any effects you want.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 3, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
-Crow Master Apprentice
--Shen-
-summers
-Shirosaki
-xKantStopx​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

*Worker* // SasuNaru Monomaniac.
*Stock* // Avatar & Signature : []
*Size* //  Senior. [If it's not that much of a trouble I would appreciate if you could make an extra Avatar at 150x200 size]
*Border* // Dotted and Dashed.
*Effects* // Anything you like; just make it look _cool_.
*Text* //  Avatar : "NE", Signature : "Necessary Evil".
*Additonal Info* // Put effects that fir on Sephiroth, play around black and white, or just use whatever you want. : )


----------



## Applejack (Jul 4, 2012)

Worker: SasuNaru Monomaniac :33
Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock:

Text: Element of Whoop-Ass
Effects: Everything is up to you, but try and keep it simple 

Edit: It will be really nice if you could make a senior set for me too!
I won't be changing from it... EVER.


----------



## Sera (Jul 5, 2012)

Changed my stock. ^^


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a simple request.

Avatar.
size 125X125
stock:

I would like some really nice effects on the pic and dotted border.

please.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Yasopp
-Lovely Hope
-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
-Crow Master Apprentice
--Shen-
-summers
-Shirosaki
-xKantStopx
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

damn do you want me to take some SN I'll get mine done next week...(i can only take 4 though... and GOOD quality stocks)

these my works if anyone is wondering (and i honestly feel you need some help Sara that's a hell of a lot.)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

Sayaka

you can take the ones who not ask for me to do it ^^" yeah I really need help hahhhhaaa


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm going to make Yasopp & Lovely Hope requests!! Now


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

mostly everyone request for you....

lol sorry....

but if shiro and summers don't mind i will take theirs if stop has a better stock i will take his as well....


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 5, 2012)

150 x 300 (width x height) sized signature please. Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

dude no more requests


----------



## Summers (Jul 5, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> mostly everyone request for you....
> 
> lol sorry....
> 
> but if shiro and summers don't mind i will take theirs if stop has a better stock i will take his as well....



Oh, I kinda just took the last slot in your shop,  wouldn't mind if you could take this one as well, or do this one instead.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll take both sara really needs a break i mean look how much she has


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

do what you can *Sayaka!!!* 

thanks sweet heart for your help


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

i'll do then shirozaki and summers, crows and kanstops (i'm not doing shens i have a grudge with Spain ok....damn them Italia should of won)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Polat Alemdar_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 5, 2012)

Homeworks  

-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
-Crow Master Apprentice---->Sayaka
--Shen-
-summers---->Sayaka
-Shirosaki---->Sayaka
-xKantStopx---->Sayaka
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll take evils as well Sara k?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 7, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awesome like you ..
But can I ask for one thing..can you remove these butterflies??!..:33
thanks a lot ..


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 7, 2012)

Here sweety :



-----------------------------------------------

and  Sayaka you don't need to that I can make it ^^!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 7, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Here sweety :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much ..love your works..U R the best..:33
will rep and cred when I wear it..


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 7, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

summers your stock does not work 

Shiro





kanstop





Crow


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Sayaka.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

your welcome please cred and rep


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 10, 2012)

Holy crap, I completely forgot to rep, sorry about that.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 10, 2012)

Homeworks  

-lathia
-Sera
-?
-Alisdragon
--Shen-
-summers---->Sayaka
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 11, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 12, 2012)

Posting my request again, since it looks like requests were recently closed and just re-opened. Sorry for not noticing. 

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* SasuNaru Monomaniac
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Whichever you think looks best. 
*Effects:* I want it to look ethereal and romantic. 
*Text:* None. 
*Add. Info*: Can the avatar focus on Saix (aka the guy with blue hair), please?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _lathia_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sera_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect! I really love it. Thank you, SNM!  I will wear it soon, after this set.


----------



## Applejack (Jul 13, 2012)

Holy moly! Those sets for Sera and lathia are amazing SNM!
Keep up the good work :33


----------



## lathia (Jul 13, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _lathia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful 

 Saved and ready to wear! Will cred when I wear, rep incoming. Thanks S.N.M!!!!


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 13, 2012)

150 x 300 (width x height) sized signature please. No border. Stock:


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 14, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Worker: SasuNaru Monomaniac
Stock: 
Size: 260 x 400
Border: Thin & color which you think best.
Effects: Make it look awesome.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 14, 2012)

Homeworks  

-?
-Alisdragon
--Shen-
-summers---->Sayaka
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone
-Fighting Kitsune
-MrBuu
-Last Samurai​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2012)

requesting: junior set
worker: SasuNaru Monomaniac
stock: []
Effects: the best
Border: thin black or whatever you think is best

thnx


----------



## Cole (Jul 18, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* If SasuNaru Monomaniac is too swamped then someone else can take this; I don't mind one bit.
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Sig- the same size as the stock 
Avatar- I'd like it to be the normal member size (100x100)
*Effects:* I would like it to feel heroic (if that sounds vague I apologize); other than that do what you would like in terms of specific effects.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _?_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 18, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Alisdragon
--Shen-
-summers---->Sayaka
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone
-Fighting Kitsune
-MrBuu
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

^ i'll take cole's i have an idea


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 18, 2012)

OK                                        ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _-Shen-_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 26, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone
-Fighting Kitsune
-MrBuu
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2012)

I love the set you made me, you do such lovely work.


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 26, 2012)

So hi. I love your sigs they are beautiful I really want a set.. But I really dont know where to find good pictures or nothing so basically here is my request.... Make me a BA sig and avatar please? You have full artistic power. You decide. All I know is the text is ~ruthless~ Please and thank you and if you do need more just post on here and I will get back to you thank you so much <3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 27, 2012)

Alisdragon@ you welcome :33


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 27, 2012)

Type of Request: Set
Stock:
Size: You can pick the size
Text: Hodgy then underneith it can you put Beats on the sig and Exhale on the Avvy please.
Other: Please and thank you!!!
Here it is ​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 27, 2012)

Homeworks  

-summers
-Necessary Evil
-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone
-Fighting Kitsune
-MrBuu
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 27, 2012)

no more requests!​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil _ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summers _ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summers _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I jizzed a little.

I though you forgot me, thanks; Its beautiful .


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 9, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone
-Fighting Kitsune
-MrBuu
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 9, 2012)

you welcome ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 9, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello SNM 

request: set
size: senior
stock: 

make it hawt :ho.Thank you <33333


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2012)

Request: Banner
Size: senior
stock:
Text: Clannad FC

Thanks.


----------



## Summers (Aug 10, 2012)

Request-Set
Stock [] []

Similar to what you did before. Maybe move the 2 faces from the other pic to the empty space in the second. You choose whats best.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 10, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Applejack
-FormerAbyssalone
-MrBuu
-Fighting Kitsune
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Applejack_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _FormerAbyssalone_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MrBuu_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 10, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Fighting Kitsune
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 11, 2012)

you can make your requests now!​


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2012)

Request: Avy
Set: 

Do whatever you want as far as design goes.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 12, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Fighting Kitsune
-Last Samurai
-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 14, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, it's so prettiful and awesome and I love it and I will wear as soon as possible.  +Reps.

*Edit:* Can't rep you right now. I have to spread it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 14, 2012)

You welcome sweetie


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome set. Thanks. 

Reped. Will cred when use it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 14, 2012)

You welcome ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 14, 2012)

Homeworks  

-NatsuDragneel
-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint​


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2012)

*Avatar*
Gif of  with settings to 740p and speed 0.25x time 3:20-3:22

youtube settings:

effect I'm looking for: gif of this moment   3:20-3:22



*Signature*
Can you place resize this  for senior sig?  Shattered or fadded white boarder (whatever looks better)


Also, how do you make the gif?  What program did you use?  I'm trying to learn this myself.  How do you download the videos?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _NatsuDragneel_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 17, 2012)

*Set*

Stock 




Size Signature -400 for height. 

Border - Thin Black.

Details - Make something awesome.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Aug 17, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome..:33
Thanks a lot sweetie..love you..
will rep..


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 17, 2012)

you welcome sweetie


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-LyndenJournoud
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _LyndenJournoud _ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 23, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _NatsuDragneel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx and i know i asked for a junior set but could you make the avatar senior size please? sorry for the trouble


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 23, 2012)

it's senior size sweetie :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 24, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan​


----------



## Fay (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd like to request a set :

ava: senior size, dotted border

sig: junior size, with these two sentences:
- You're the leaves bathing in the sun, I am the roots that grow in the dark
- Hey Hiruzen, what am I to you?

Effects: whatever you like.

stock:


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 24, 2012)

_
Requesting a Junior Set.
As usual, the only person I choose to make my sets, because what you make is professional quality and absolutely fantastic!

Lately ive been staring at this stock, and have wondered what it would be like having you do something from it.

You know the usual style I like for these kinda signatures, I ask you to make. Transparent, clean and some nice effects to blend in well with the forum. So this is my request:_

_*Ava*:_ 
_Junior size, Transparent, Dotted Border_

_*Sig & Effects:*_ 
_Junior Size - Transparent with effects 
(light and clean Ill leave it to you, as with the two previous transparent sig/effect sigs you have made me). If I had to give one suggestion Id say, keep it within the overall theme "sexy, and cherry blossoms". Keep within the color scheme of the sig. I want fitting text, that matches the overall theme saying "My Heart Only Blossoms For You"
Add a pink or red heart in there somewhere lol, some extra cherry blossom leaves maybe blowing across. W/e you feel is good looking on it._




_Thank you in advance <3_


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 24, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey, dearie, back again with another request. However, just want to let you know this request is similar to the request I asked at Scizor's shop, but this request differs (for the most part) from that one. 

*Request:* Gif for tumblr. Gif is a combo of different videos.
*Stock:* 

1)  Time frame: 0:48-0:50 

2)  Time frame: 9:53-9:56 

3)  Time frame: 0:30-0:32

4) Time frame: 

5)  Time frame: 1:43-1:46

*Size:* 245x300 (I don't know if I got the size measurement right, so I have an example: )

*Effects:* Can the first scene have the text: "Loyalty", the second: Common Ground, the third: "Equals", the fourth: "Acceptance", and the fifth: "Harmony". Also, any other effects you think would work for the gif is fine, too. 
*Border:* Up to you. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 26, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Reiki
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 27, 2012)

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: Chapter Updates
Effects: red/black theme
Misc.: If possible, make it look similar to banner in first post. 

Do your magic! Thanks!

Edit: Changed.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 27, 2012)

*New Examples of my work on the first page *​


----------



## Krippy (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you make me a senior set out of this? 

Stock:

make two avy's with each one as a close up on their respective faces.

Thin black border.

badass effects would be nice. 

Text: "Parting is such sweet sorrow, dearest. Enjoy yourself out there... in the asylum. Just don't forget - if it ever gets too tough... there's always a place for you here." 

Alot of words, I know.  let me know if it is too much.

Thanks! will rep in advance.

EDIT: shortened the text lol hope its acceptable this time.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 28, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Reiki
-Divine Death----> change the Stock 
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki _ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 28, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afjkldghjfkljl 


this is smexy 

you're a genius SNM thanks 

repperd and will cred when use it


----------



## Vermin (Aug 28, 2012)

hey SNM :33
can i please get a set from this:  
i am not picky, so do whatever you want 
thanks


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

Three avatars please. 

*Stock:* , , 

Thank you! :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 28, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Divine Death
-Summers
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Divine Death _ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summers_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Summers (Aug 29, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, I am very happy with this, its like a puzzle. Taking.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 29, 2012)

you welcome                          :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 30, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera​


----------



## Summers (Aug 30, 2012)

Request-set
Sig[]
Ava[]

You choose everything else, looking forward to it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 31, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Suzuku
-Sarahmint
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers​


----------



## James Bond (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy crap you've improved Sasu  I may be looking for a new set in the future but I am still very happy with my current one !


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks sweetie


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Suzuku _ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sarahmint_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks.    Can you make this avatar gif 2x slower then it currently is?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 2, 2012)

OK here:


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> OK here:



Thank you :33  I'm so attached to my current one, but I've got to take this!


----------



## Anarch (Sep 2, 2012)

Senior set request please 



No text , all effects up to you 

Take your time , and thanks in advance


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 3, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Dastan
-Fay
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch​


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you. 
I'm using the colored version you made 

*Spoiler*: __ 








For your personal use (or giveaway thread)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan _ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 













Rep&Credit​


----------



## Fay (Sep 13, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous! Thank you!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 13, 2012)

You welcome


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2012)

Request: Avatar

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: Dark

Border: Yes

Text: Menma



Thanks


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi sweetie..how are you?!..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Request: Do you make backgrounds?!..
If you..I want dark background for the file from the stock..and make Sasuke in black and white color..with red eye..and I want the eye glowing..hope you understood me..
Stock: 
If you do not just tell me..:33
Thank you in advance..


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 14, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Hiruzen Sarutobi
-Lovely Hope​


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2012)

Cancel my request please


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome Set. Thanks.

Reped.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 15, 2012)

You welcome :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope​


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 15, 2012)

hello SM, i sent you a profile link for my stock, sorry the site took it down from their hosting.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 15, 2012)

^ it's fine


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 20, 2012)

SNM, I'd like a set featuring Tonton, please.  Only include the balloon on the right with the 'oinks'.  XD

Thank you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 20, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock for Avatar:* 
*Stock for Signature:* 
*Border:* Up to artist
*Effects:* Up to artist


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2012)

set

sig 

ava 

TY


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 20, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
- WolfPrinceKiba - Aggressor
- Goova - Aggressor​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 21, 2012)

*Goova*
 ;  ;

 ; 



Next up for Aggressor: WolfPrinceKiba.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 21, 2012)

Working from bottom up? thats a new one lol.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 21, 2012)

Kyo@ I'm work at yours sorry I know I'm late


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 22, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: FC banner
> Stock:
> Text: Pureblood Princess: The Yuuki Kuran FC
> Effects: red/black theme
> ...



Can I change my request please? I think I'm going to close this fanclub.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes you can , but change it in the same post :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Stringer (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey there, requesting transparency for  image. No need to re-size.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 23, 2012)

awesome effects and borders for this sig pls...

if i need to tell anything pls ask,this is my first time in the shop threads..


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-~Kyo~
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
- WolfPrinceKiba [_Aggressor_]
- Unshaken Faith [_Aggressor_]
- xtremekidx [_Aggressor_]​


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 23, 2012)

^that was fast...thanks for taking it up


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 23, 2012)

*xtremekidx*



Remember to rep and cred, provide higher quality stock next time.

*WolfPrinceKouga*



Avatar stock was way too LQ to work with, remember to rep and cred when using!

*Unsaken Faith*


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic job, honestly that really looks great. Thanks fella.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 23, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xtremekidx said:


> awesome effects and borders for this sig pls...
> 
> if i need to tell anything pls ask,this is my first time in the shop threads..



Please disable your signature and be patient as SM is really busy as of late ^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Sig Request:
*Worker: Aggressor*
Stock: 
Text: Your shit is wrecked.
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something awesome like this: 

Ava request:
*Worker: Aggressor *
Stock: 
Border: Dotted


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 23, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 23, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Yes you can , but change it in the same post :33



Edited my request.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 23, 2012)

Requesting set.

Artist of choice:  Agressor.

Avatar:  (Size 150/200)

Signature:  (Size 500/150)

  Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 24, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor​


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 26, 2012)

I have returned for another request:

*Worker*: Anybody

*Avatar*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Focus on the head.




Signature: 

*Effects on avi*: whatever works.

*Effects on sig*: whatever, although don't change the colors too much.

*Borders on both*: Whatever you think works.

Hope it's not too much, and thanks.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 26, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Fighting Kitsune
-Vampire Princess
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess _ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Ghost (Sep 27, 2012)

Requesting a set.

Stock: 

Sig: Stock size

Avy: 150 x 150. Could I have two avys, one of Tobi and one of Minato? :3

Effects and stuff up to you.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 27, 2012)

*Omega Reaper*



I loved the avatar stock so I made a signature with it, signature stock was pretty low quality but I tried my best. Remember to rep and cred. 


*Next up for Aggressor:* Spartan1337, Divine Death, Shirosaki.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 27, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Fighting Kitsune
-xKantStopx
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 27, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> *Omega Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Agressor, it looks great.  :33

Can you fix the sizes though as to what I requested?  

Repped.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 29, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Sorry for changing my request last minute.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Sep 29, 2012)

You welcome sweetie


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx _ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Krippy (Oct 6, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _xKantStopx _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its beautiful, thank you.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 7, 2012)

Type: Sig
Worker: Who ever feels like messing with it 
Stock: 
Size: senior
Effects: Transparency, with or with out border, either way works.

Type: Avy
Stock: 
Size: senior
Effects: I'll leave this up to who ever makes it, never could decide how to make an avatar look good on this site..


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Fighting Kitsune
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 





just know sweetie you can't use it here because of it size :33






Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 9, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Zoroark
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 9, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for being so patient with me and I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEE the gif!    Thank you so much! Repping you now. :33

*Edit:* Have to spread rep, first.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 9, 2012)

You welcome                                   :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoroark_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Vermin (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks 
i love it


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 12, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Sera
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sera (Oct 12, 2012)

They're great! Thank you.  Could I have the first and the last avatar 150 x 150 though please?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 13, 2012)

OK here:


*Spoiler*: _Sera2_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Summers
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summers_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 17, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross​


----------



## Summers (Oct 17, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool effects man. LOL I almost forgot I had this request out. Thanks, taking.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








can someone combine these horizontly with effects to make a sig for me? 

and an avatar with this...
appreiate it!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 18, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross
-xtremekidx​


----------



## Oceania (Oct 20, 2012)

may I make a request? 

sig  



add whatever effects you see fit.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 21, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone​


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 24, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Any
Stocks: 
Size:senior
Border: Anything that looks good
Effects: Surprise me
Text: N/A
Other info: Have a tear running down her cheek

If she looks naked I will choose another picture.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 25, 2012)

Type: Senior Set please
Worker: Whoever wants to take it/ whoever isn't busy. You guys all look like you can do some pretty great stuff so I'm not gonna be picky.
Stock:
Spoiler: 

Size: Senior size
Effects: If you could fill in the white background with a red/orange/yellow fiery design, I think that would look awesome.
Border: Up to you. Whatever you think makes it look good.
Text: If you could write "Pyro" in tall Orange letters to the right, that would be awesome. (If orange doesn't work with the fiery background, black or any other color that works is fine too)
Other info: Get to it when you can, and do whatever you feel like to make it look cool/cute. I'm sure you'll do a good job, all your other stuff on here looks great.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 25, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro​


----------



## Araragi (Oct 27, 2012)

I would like to edit my request. I edited my initial request already as well

Requesting senior set
worker: sasu


*Spoiler*: __ 





ava stock:
make a slideshow between their faces please and make it transparent 

sig stocks:




details: So I want you to make a slideshow of these as they go in that order with the panels and get rid of the black background around the panels please. It would make most sense that one panel per slide. For panels that are basically a whole page like the one with zoom, do what you must to make it smaller. 

effects: the best . 

details: I would like a 150x200 version of the avatar please

text: For the sig, when all the slides of the panels are done, make their be the words without any background, "Tower of God" without the quotation marks and in some awesome scary font


----------



## Taylor (Oct 27, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: SasuNaru
Signature: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQSi52pmc7s



At 1:07 loop dante with the angels for the signature, do some fancy effects if you can. Maybe make the borders transparent, kinda like a splatter


Try fit in the dante in the avatar
Size:senior
Border: Anything that looks good
Effects: Just make it look apealing 
Text: N/A


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 28, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Cole---->Sayaka
-Anarch
-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cole_ 





I think Sayaka busy so I made it ....







Rep&Credit​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 28, 2012)

Heyo SNM 

a bit weird request for you...

please make an animation with text "WELCOME TO THE KAWAII FC".Everything up to you 

thankies


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Anarch_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 28, 2012)

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## Anarch (Oct 28, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anarch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome  well worth the wait ! will credit when i use (soon).+repped.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 29, 2012)

You welcome                           :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Lovely Hope
- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor
-Reiki​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 









------------------------------------------------ 







Rep&Credit​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 2, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're totally awesome..I loved them..pek
Thank you SNM..


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 2, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> SNM, I'd like a set featuring Tonton, please.  Only include the balloon on the right with the 'oinks'.  XD
> 
> Thank you.



SNM, is it too late to make changes to my request?

If not, is  large enough for you to use to make a signature?  If so, use it, please.  And include the words 'Medic ninja' and the  they wear.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Nov 2, 2012)

_ok SM, new request when are able to do it - of a different kind of nature this time. I wanna see if your up to taking this challenge lol._
_
I want a junior transparent set the usual (with some effects like the ones you have made me thus far). But I want this one similar to your shop's intro:
_


*So heres the Request:*

*Set:* _Junior_
_*Type:*_ _Transparent/GIF_
_*Avi:*_: _Dotted Border_

Stocks:   
_*
Guideline:*_ _Ill leave the effects mostly up to you however I would like to give you a general idea as to what I want.  Use one of these stocks as your BG (prolly the first one, or even a completely different BG you have laying around that would fit well with this set up) and do something similar to what you did in that gif. Cutting sort of a "Wave" or a shape detailing well into a transparency onto this forum. Next create a transition of the other stocks with frames, animated as to having each stock slide into place or "appear" into place within the original stock - similar but not the same as to what you did with that GIF. Make sure each mini frame of those stocks are well thought out/have a neat graphics display in them each matching the overall color scheme of the whole sig (all effects and color scheme I leave to you) if you have to change colors and color in things as you need to match a overall color scheme for it do it, but I still want a nice pleasant to the eye color scheme. I want that "water painted animation" feel your intro GIF has to this set. The Avatar, use any one of those stocks, as your take for what is appropriate - either using sasori or sakura (Preferably Sakura) or both.  Make sure it fits within set regulations w/e (they usually let me slide on that seeing as how long Ive been a member here so im not worried about it, following it to the TEE shouldn't be a worry). Next is the text - use a fitting text to match the overall scheme of the sig, within an appropriate area. Now whether you wanna animate the text or just have it the usual the way you do on every sig you make me that's up to you but please have it say:_

_"*You Are The Wings To My Heart*"_
_
why sakura/sasori I have no idea but I like the look of it lol. If you could do this for me I would greatly appreciate it._


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 3, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*



sweet heart can you came back later, Sorry ^^"


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Nov 3, 2012)

Im leaving it up there for when you can come back, no need to scream. I understand your busy (: - If you refuse it all together and wont do it even after your requests are open thats fine Ill try to ask someone else.

EDIT:
To be more specific, I know you arent accepting requests, however thats a request ive been thinking of for over a month now. So now that i got all the ideas I wanted in it gathered I just wanted to have it written out. So now its here, for whenever your requests are back open or if you even decide to do it. (Your shop your choice) - But in either case I just wanted to have that all typed out and down on the forum so I dont forget anything or have to type that out another day because I know ill be too lazy to do it lol. And also if you dont decide to do it, of course AFTER your requests are back open - I can just copy/pasta it to another request thread. Anyway you already know I sincerely appreciate the work you do for everyone in this thread with such great quality which is the only reason why I ask such requests particularly to you. I hope your doing well SM and later, sorry for making it seem like I was requesting still.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 4, 2012)

^ OK than 

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 5, 2012)

Homeworks  

- Ghstwrld
-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-SilverCross
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _SilverCross_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 7, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Omega Reaper------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-Shirosaki
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~​


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

Avatar please

150x150 and 150x200



focus on the sith, not the ship. do some effects if you think it would look good, and one without effects too


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 















Rep&Credit​


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is plain awesome.  thanks. edit. 24'd.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 15, 2012)

Fabulous...


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Nov 15, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> that is plain awesome.  thanks. edit. 24'd.





ghstwrld said:


> Fabulous...



You guys please remember to disable your signatures...


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 15, 2012)

you welcome and thanks ~Kyo~ :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 15, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Divine Death------>Aggressor
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova​


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2012)

Will mine ever get done?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going to do your REQUEST!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Divine Death_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 19, 2012)

is aggressor busy lately?havent seen an update?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 19, 2012)

yup she is -__-


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 19, 2012)

alright then ill wait a bit longer...keep working hard guys


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 20, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova​


----------



## James Bond (Nov 22, 2012)

Well here I am Sasu in need of your amazing talents  I do love my set but I feel a change is needed so I'd like to provide some good images I've scoured the internet to find to give you the bases you need for hopefully another masterpiece of a set for me 

Images 
*Spoiler*: __ 









If I can make any suggestion it would be to have a girl on each side of Daniel Craig (him being in the middle of course) but maybe you'll have a better idea.. hopefully this isnt a bad time to request.

_EDIT_: Use the bikini girl for the avatar.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2012)

Still open for requests?

It seems that the shops are in a crisis now, they get flooded by requests and the opportunity to make one is scarce...


anyways, I'd like to request a set (senior):

*stock: *; 
please trans both before working on it

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 29, 2012)

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-xtremekidx
-FormerAbyssalone
-Alisdragon
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova
-James Bond
-Daftvirgin​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm going to do -xtremekidx -FormerAbyssalone-Alisdragon today!!! 

Sorry for the waiting ^^"

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## Alicia (Nov 29, 2012)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> I'm going to do -xtremekidx -FormerAbyssalone-Alisdragon today!!!
> 
> Sorry for the waiting ^^"
> 
> *NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*



No, thanks really, for accepting our requests, other shops aren't taking any requests anymore. I'm glad you did.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 29, 2012)

You welcome sweet heart :33


----------



## Pyro (Nov 30, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> No, thanks really, for accepting our requests, other shops aren't taking any requests anymore. I'm glad you did.



Ditto'd. No rush on mine either. Just thanks for taking the time to even take it.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

I would like to change my request. I edited my initial request already as well

Requesting senior set
worker: sasu


*Spoiler*: __ 





ava stock:
make a slideshow between their faces please and make it transparent 

sig stocks:




details: So I want you to make a slideshow of these as they go in that order with the panels and get rid of the black background around the panels please. It would make most sense that one panel per slide. For panels that are basically a whole page like the one with boom, do what you must to make it smaller. 

effects: the best . 

details: I would like a 150x200 version of the avatar please

text: For the sig, when all the slides of the panels are done, make their be the words without any background, "Tower of God" without the quotation marks and in some awesome scary font


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 
















Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _FormerAbyssalone_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xtremekidx_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Elle_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL,thought you didnt read my post!!!! thanks alot again


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 2, 2012)

I love the set, you made for me.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 2, 2012)

Hiya, Sara! 

I know you're super busy, but when you get time could you make a set for me w/ this pic:



I leave everything to you, but I also like purple.^___^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2012)

^ OK foxy 

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## Elle (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you - I love it!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 4, 2012)

you welcome guys :33

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚ ..... page 73
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova
-James Bond
-Daftvirgin
-FoxxyKat​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys I'm sorry.... 

my final exams started this week  so I can't do any REQUESTS for now


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 19, 2012)

Thats fine take your time and good luck on your exams.


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2012)

If you ever have the time, I would like to get a set made out of this. Will rep/cred.


----------



## Narsha (Dec 27, 2012)

I would like a set... if it's possible. Thank you.​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 28, 2012)

*NO MORE REQUESTS!! Guys!!!​*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 17, 2013)

*finally going to make the REQUESTS!!!! :33 *


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 17, 2013)

you welcome guys :33

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Pyro
-♚StrawHatLuffy♚ ..... page 73
-Taylor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova
-James Bond
-Daftvirgin
-FoxxyKat
-Flow
-Narsha​


----------



## James Bond (Jan 17, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> you welcome guys :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Pyro_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Aladdin_ 














Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Taylor_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 18, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova
-James Bond
-Daftvirgin
-FoxxyKat
-Flow
-Narsha​


----------



## Pyro (Jan 18, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pyro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Just wow. Amazing artwork here. Can't thank you enough rep+cred incoming. 

Hope all the finals and everything worked out for ya, thanks again! I love it!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 19, 2013)

You welcome                :33


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 20, 2013)

is there a time limit before you can ask for a new set?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 20, 2013)

two weeks....


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright here is my new request!

*Spoiler*: __ 









an awesome looking set with effects and colours to your specifications.....would prefer a bit edgy or darker look....
as you can see i lack a deal of imagination so i leave it up to you to make it look great


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like to request a senior set out of this.
All the details(whose face is on the ava, etc..) are up to you(thought you would like to work with this stock), the only effect I really want is to have those snowflakes that are there really falling(a gif animation). You can add even more of them, if you find it appropriate:33

Thank you in advance


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 20, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Spartan1337------>Aggressor
-Reiki
-~Kyo~
-Goova
-James Bond
-Daftvirgin
-FoxxyKat
-Flow
-Narsha
-The_Kid
-Rosi​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 20, 2013)

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Homeworks  

-~Kyo~
-Goova
-James Bond
-Daftvirgin
-FoxxyKat
-Flow
-Narsha
-The_Kid
-Rosi​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 23, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks PERFECT   

thank you a lot SNM


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

You welcome                        :33


----------



## Araragi (Jan 24, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aladdin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks. Will rep and cred


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 27, 2013)

You welcome......


----------



## James Bond (Jan 28, 2013)

Almost my turn !


----------



## Chaos (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello there. Are you taking any requests for gif sets at the moment? :3


----------



## Melodie (Feb 4, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: []
Border: up to you
effect: up to you


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 4, 2013)

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn sasu you must be really busy lol


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Feb 28, 2013)

hi there can u pls make a gif of this ->  the show is Hare + Guu but idk which episode it is.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2013)

read the damn rules


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_ 





I think it's looks better with Background so....







Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _James Bond_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Mar 24, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ty SM, But the text is hard to see, and I also asked for this to be a transparent GIF... But I love what you did with the animated circles and I understand you wanted it in a bg cuz it looks better that way. The avatar though,  can you have it focusing on the faces of Sasori and Sakura? - The avatar you made looks nice but doesn't look like its representing anything in particular but just a resize of the sig. Also the dotted kinda border you put on the sig, could you put the same border on the avatar? Im sorry, im not complaining, and I waited a really long time for you to make this, so if I gotta wait longer for you to fix the avatar and the text, I dont mind. Please SM, if you cant do it, thats fine you can choose to not work on it. Its all up to you, I am just asking politely. But still great job on what you made, Repping + Credit.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 25, 2013)

I really don't have time 
Sorry :-\


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Mar 25, 2013)

Then no offense I suggest you get the thread closed. Your really busy with life and college, its unfair to have people requesting anything in here, expecting anything of you when you cannot ablige because of your personal life. Its unfair to you because it gives you unnecessary extra work you dont have time for, and unfair to the people waiting. Granted this is being done out of your kindness and time, but after almost 6 months of waiting for something... people become discouraged. Honestly I think you should do what Synn did. Just at least till you feel you can open it up again when your comfortable with things not being as busy. Please dont take this the wrong way ~


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 25, 2013)

^ ok I'll think about it!

Homeworks  

-Daftvirgin
-FoxxyKat
-Flow
-Narsha
-The_Kid
-Rosi
-Melodie​
*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Flow_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 26, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! You're here!:amazed

Thank you, Sara! Lovely as always.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

^You welcome !

Homeworks  

-Narsha
-The_Kid
-Rosi
-Melodie​
*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## Hellblazer (May 20, 2013)

Is this ever coming back?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Narsha_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Narsha (Jun 7, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Narsha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Hellblazer_ 












Rep&Credit​


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

can we request again? :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 23, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> can we request again? :33



Yes 

 going to take Requests again 

do I see Hannibal ava?!!!!:amazed


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2013)

Time for a set request...

*Avi* - 

*Sig* - 

*Effects and such* - whatever

*Worker* -anyone

Thanks again.


----------



## AppleChan (Jun 23, 2013)

Set please. 

Avi:


Effects: Maybe a pretty, fruity, sparkly effect? Like can it be a gif with it going from his face to the first bubble to the next bubble? Left to right.

Sig: 


Effects: what you see fits I guess? 
Text: "Eren, wait for me!" 

Worker: Anyone who can do it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey girl!
Can you do something with this manga panel for the Team 7 FC OP, please?
Just do your magic as always.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Yes
> 
> going to take Requests again
> 
> do I see Hannibal ava?!!!!:amazed



yay! 

and yes you do. i'mma make a request now :33 


*Spoiler*: _stock for avvy_ 









*Spoiler*: _stock for sig_ 








do whatever you can with them snm dear. i know it'll be magic.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 24, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So beautiful, worth the wait pek
Thanks :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 24, 2013)

^ you welcome sweet heart :33
Homeworks  

-Melodie
-Divine Death
-AppleChan
-Rinoa
-Jαmes​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## Melodie (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 25, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Divine Death
-AppleChan
-Rinoa
-Jαmes​


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I just need text on the bottom left in similiar font and color to the text already on there that states...

WarmasterCain



Please and thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 1, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Divine Death
-AppleChan
-Rinoa
-Jαmes​


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 15, 2013)

Not to rush, but its been a while? Is everything ok?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 18, 2013)

sorry, I'm going to start --"


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Divine Death_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 21, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Rinoa
-Jαmes​


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jul 22, 2013)

Type- Sig
Stock- 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Border- Solid Black
Tips- Get Creative if you wish but no writing.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 22, 2013)

Request = Sig

Stock = 

Border = Thin black.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 23, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Rinoa
-Jαmes
-Normality
-Dastan​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 23, 2013)

request: set
 sizes: senior avatar/sig, 150 by 200 avatar for when i get to use it again.
dotted borders please.
i'd like the set with pre and post team seven as a gif, the boxes of them left please.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_ 









Rep&Credit​


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 24, 2013)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just too wonderful and badass SNM.

Thank you so so much.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 26, 2013)

^ you welcome :33
Homeworks  

-Jαmes
-Normality
-Dastan
-Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jul 31, 2013)

_Been a while, Hope I am allowed to post a request for this, I am not gonna put a long paragraph describing what i want.

Here is my request_ -​

_Request: Set of Avatar/Sig
Set Type: Transparency with some effects
Size: Junior Set Size
Avatar: Dotted Border​_

_All I request, is you make a similar transparent set with effects to what I currently have (you made this set so you would know lol). Make sure everything flows nicely, and try to give it that theme it currently has in the transparency of broken glass, as the stock has. Focus on the main Hatsune Miku with Purple hair in the front, not the one on the side to the right.​_
_Thx_ <3​


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to rep you for your hard work but...that's not really what I wanted  maybe my description wasnt good enough...but it's ok. I don't really use this site much.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 4, 2013)

If it's not a problem, I'd like two signatures, SNM.

I think I'd like something along the lines of those popular movie posters featuring a face shot with huge overlaid text of a random phrase or statement.  Think of the iconic Social Network one and .  I want these to say: Sorry but I'm the queen.

I'm not sure which kind of font or other design elements should be included.  I totally trust your judgement, though; do whatever you think works.

Thank you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 5, 2013)

Homeworks  


-Jαmes
-Normality
-Dastan
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-ghstwrld​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 










Rep&Credit​


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 13, 2013)

thank you dear it's lovely


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 16, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Normality
-Dastan
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-ghstwrld​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 23, 2013)

*NO MORE REQUESTS!!​*


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Normality_ 











Rep&Credit​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 24, 2013)

Homeworks  

-Dastan
-Hollow'd Heart
-~Kyo~
-ghstwrld​


----------



## James Bond (Dec 15, 2014)

Pretty awesome how you are still making requests after all this time SasuNaru!

lol my bad, just saw ur post date


----------

